#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-25
<vubuntor002> xin chào các anh chị , xin cho em hỏi em đã bị lỗi ổ cứng 2 lần khi cài ubuntu ( lỗi Disk is not formatted ) em đã phân vùng bằng PQ magic 1 ổ 20G ext 4 có swap 2G  vậy các anh chị cho em hỏi nên phân vùng và cài đặt như thế nào để tránh lỗi trên , máy em đang sử dụng win xp ổ cứng 160G  rất mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ của anh chị , em xin cảm 
<CoconutCrab> 002
<CoconutCrab> số đẹp
<vubuntor110> alo
<dungwd> alo, GIao diện MacOS nào cho Ubuntu hay nhất vậy mấy bạn
<tuanht> có ai biết về cách mà RedHat cấp bản quyền RHEL không?
<tuanht> họ dùng license key hay là thứ gì đó giống như vậy để quản lý
<C4NoC> chi.u
<C4NoC> do^` license, co' thi` xa`i
<C4NoC> hok thi` chi.u
<tuanht> ví dụ nhé, nếu cần biết sản phẩm có được đăng ký hay chưa, thì họ dùng cách nào? lưu file thông tin vào hệ thống chăng?
<C4NoC> hi`nh nhu down ve xai dc
<C4NoC> ma` ko update dc
<C4NoC> update pha?i co' key, pass
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> có cả cái RHN nữa
<vubuntor158> em bị lỗi ở synaptic package manager, giờ chẳng làm đựọc gì, có ai giúp ko?
<C4NoC> loi gi
<GeekComp> vubuntor158: kêu giúp mà ko tl bố ai mà giúp đk
<vubuntor158> cái này phải chụp hình
<vubuntor158> chứ em cũng không bít nói sao
<vubuntor158> nó thông báo một bảng nhấp ok là tự tắt lun
<vubuntor158> post hình ở đâu vậy bro?
<GeekComp> post link lên đây
<vubuntor158> ok, dọi em tý
<vubuntor158> xong rồi nè bro
<vubuntor158> https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EtNXmkZGXJZAwxbtis2uMA?feat=directlink
<vubuntor158> coi giùm em bị gì nha! thanks bro trước
<GeekComp> vubuntor158: show hàng cái /etc/apt/sources.list lên đây coai
<n2i|clone> bkphenny: help me!
<v0ld3m0rt248> fsck n2i
<v0ld3m0rt248> :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> minh down xvidcap...gz ve roi nhung ko biet cai ra sao. Ai giup minh voi?
<C4NoC> la` ca'i gi`
<nguyenvantuanrs> record man hinh
<C4NoC> search trong repo co' ko
<C4NoC> chu+' down source ve lam gi
<nguyenvantuanrs> minh chay lenh thay cai dc nhung lo tay down ve roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhung ko biet cai ra sao
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g gtkrecord
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://recordmydesktop.sf.net/about.php
<bksupybot> Title: About recordMyDesktop (at recordmydesktop.sf.net)
<C4NoC> the thi` ca`i = repo
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g deb: gtkrecord
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://max.limpag.com/article/screencasting-in-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Screencasting in Ubuntu: gtk-record My Desktop, mencoder, revver, blip tv, screencast (at max.limpag.com)
<nguyenvantuanrs> C4NoC: cai bang repo la` ca`i nhu the na`o? mi`nh hem bi't cai do :)
<C4NoC> apt-get install
<C4NoC> :3
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay ca'i minh down ve thi..
<C4NoC> nguyenvantuanrs: xo'a di :3
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g gtkrecord ubuntu ppa
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1442325
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] GTK Record My Desktop Ruins Audio Sync - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> nguyenvantuanrs: xem thu? trong ubuntu-tweaks co' gtkrecords k0
<nguyenvantuanrs> v0ld3m0rt248: ca'i gtk voi cai xvidcap thi dung cai nao hon ha? ban?
<v0ld3m0rt248> nguyenvantuanrs: ma` ban. biet' doc. tieng' anh k0 ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> 1 chu't xi'u
<v0ld3m0rt248> gtkrecord chac' nhieu` nguoi` dung` hon,
<nguyenvantuanrs> Unable to locate package gtkrecord
<nguyenvantuanrs> :|
<v0ld3m0rt248> aptitude install gtkrecord xem
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g install gtkrecord ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636286
<bksupybot> Title: I love ubuntu so much i made a youtube video about it! - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nguyenvantuanrs> vOsh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<nguyenvantuanrs> sh: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory
<nguyenvantuanrs> la loi gi do cac ban?
<nguyenvantuanrs> v0ld3m0rt248: dc rui. Thanks nhe' ^^!
<v0ld3m0rt248> dc thanks ma` cha? hiu? gi sat' :))
<vubuntor562> Cho mình hỏi khi cài đặt 1 gói thì làm sao để biết tên của gói để gõ lệnh vậy
<lmq2401> thì phải biết tên của nó!
<lmq2401> vào Ubuntu Software Center mà tìm!
<vubuntor562> mình hỏi chung cho linux lun ak
<vubuntor562> cài bằng dòng lệnh
<vubuntor562> :D
<lmq2401> nếu mà từng cài gói đó, nhớ được vài chữ đầu trong tên nó thì gõ vài chữ đó ra rồi Tab...Tab
 * lmq2401 nghĩ là apt-get có chức năng search nhưng /me không biết cách
<CoconutCrab> apt-cache search
<Lokiheero> đọc man
<vubuntor279> chào các bạn
<Lokiheero> !hi vubuntor279
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi vubuntor279' not found
<Lokiheero> fuk ubot2
<vubuntor279> các bạn có thể cho mình hỏi trog file /etc/shadow
<vubuntor279> phần password mã hóa í
<vubuntor279> thì kí hiệu "!" có nghĩa là gì
<vubuntor279> mình chỉ thấy nói "*" là tài khoản đó bị disable thôi
<vubuntor279> ko biết nó có nghĩa là gì nhỉ
<Lokiheero> dunt no
 * Lokiheero lặn xuống
<vubuntor279> Lokiheero ?
<vubuntor279> là sao nhỉ ":D
<vubuntor279> mình đọc man shadow thì ko hiểu thấy hình như nó nói ! và * là như nhau
<vubuntor279> tiếng anh của mình ko giỏi lắm, nên mình hơi thắc mắc
<vubuntor279> tại vì khi mình cat /etc/shadow thì có cả ! và *
<vubuntor138> ? Em bị lỗi AOC 1619SW LCD	monitor resolution can't be	maximized
<vubuntor138> máy cùi bắp, main Intel 845
<vubuntor138> VGA on board
<vubuntor138> các bác giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor938> cám ơ mọi người, mình đã tìm được câu trả lời cho "!" rồi :D
<vubuntor425> xin chào
<vubuntor425> cho mình hỏi tí nha các u!
<vubuntor425> sao mình soạn file = vi
<vubuntor425> nhưng sao mình đánh chử vào không đc vậy
<lmq2401> soạn bằng chương trình gì, dùng bộ gõ gì?
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> vi dùng nó hơi phức tạp
<n0bawk> muốn nhét chữ vào thì phải ấn i
<vubuntor425>  insert phai khong ban
<vubuntor425> mình đang thủ cài USB 3g vào máy
<vubuntor425> nhưng tới bước soạn sript thì bấm hoài chả dc
<vubuntor425> bạn n0bawk chỉ dùm mình cụ thể dc hok
<Stanley00> vubuntor425: dùng gedit đi bạn
<n0bawk> ấn phím i
<vubuntor425> mình đang tập sử dụng ubuntu nên ga` lắm
<n0bawk> thôi dùng gedit đi
<n0bawk> thay vì dùng vi abc
<n0bawk> thì dùng gedit abc
 * _Tux_ toàn dùng VS 2010 Ultimate để đọc txt cho nó pro
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor425> mình thay vi = gedit ... chẳng hạn $ sudo gedit...... phải không bạn
<Hero> haizz
<Hero> có ai ko
<Hero> có ai có account trang http://en.pudn.com không down giúp mình file này với
<bksupybot> Title: www.pudn.com - 1412439 program source codes/documents (at en.pudn.com)
<Hero> http://en.pudn.com/downloads245/doc/comm/detail1141645_en.html
<bksupybot> Title: msm6290-6246 Communication 1380000 source codes to download - www.pudn.com (at en.pudn.com)
<vubuntor491> cho minh hoi co the cai ubuntu tu usb khong?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-26
<vubuntor126> chao moi nguoi!
<vubuntor126> minh vua cai ubuntu
<vubuntor126> nhung thay no kho su dung qua
<vubuntor126> nhat la phan go tieng viet
<vubuntor126> minh da cai scim-unikey ma van chua go duoc
<vubuntor126> ai co the huong dan m su khong?
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor126
<ubot2> vubuntor126: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afrendly> chào mọi người
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<afrendly> ai cho mình hỏi làm sao lấy id và key trên http://xoap.weather.com/ vậy
<bksupybot> Title: National and Local Weather Forecast, Hurricane, Radar and Report (at xoap.weather.com)
<afrendly> mình đang làm conky
<C4NoC> chi.u
<C4NoC> :3
<afrendly> đọc mãi hd rồi mà chưa chạy đc weather
<afrendly> các phần khác đã ok rồi
<afrendly> vậy ai biết giúp mình với
<afrendly> đã đăng ký trên trang đo nhưng ko biết lấy
<afrendly> có ai rảnh giúp mình đc ko
<vubuntor829> chào mọi người
<vubuntor829> cho mình hỏi chút về CentOS trên này được ko ?
<C4NoC> ok
<vubuntor829> Mình cái DNS trên CentOS khi cài gói bind xong vào trong /etc tìm file named.conf thì không thấy có file này
<vubuntor829> vì đó là file mẫu
<vubuntor829> mình không biết làm như thế nào để có file mẫu này khi cài xong
<C4NoC> vubuntor829: len ma.ng search
<C4NoC> thieu gi` file example
<vubuntor829> cảm ơn bác C
<vubuntor829> nhưng mình muốn khi cài xong nó có luôn file đó thì làm như thế nào ?
<C4NoC> ma.c di.nh la` co'
<C4NoC> co`n hok co' thi` chi.u :D
<vubuntor829> cảm ơn bác nhiều
<vubuntor686> cac a oj cho e hoj ty
<vubuntor686> cac a oj cho e hoj ty
<afrendly> đã làm đc rồi mọi người à
<afrendly> dẫu mất rất nhiều time với conky này
<afrendly> giờ tận hưởng kq
<afrendly> thật tuyệt
<vubuntor686> sao e caj ubuntu bang usb ko dc may a
<C4NoC> la`m theo huong dan chua
<vubuntor686> lam roj a
<vubuntor686> nhung ko dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor686: không được như thế nào hả bạn?
<vubuntor741> alo
<vubuntor741> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor741> cho e hoi chut
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor291> may a oj sao e caj ubuntu bang usb lai laj hjen len install failed la sao jay may a
<CoconutCrab> nói thế thì thánh trả lời được :D
<vubuntor291> tại sao lại thánh trả lời dc
<CoconutCrab> vì nó có 1001 lý do để nó fail
<CoconutCrab> ít ra cũng nên ghi rõ và đầy đủ thông báo của nó là gì chứ
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor291> chay den man hinh cai dat rui no lai hien len bang thong bao install failed
<C4NoC> bravo
<vubuntor291> chay den man hinh cai dat rui no lai hien len bang thong bao install failed la sao zay may a
<CoconutCrab> là màn hình nào...
<vubuntor291> man hih cai dat do
<CoconutCrab> từ đầu đến cuối có bao nhiêu cái màn hình
<CoconutCrab> cái nào cũng là cài đặt hét
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor291> T_T
<afrendly> Mọi người cho mình hỏi. Mình cài ubuntu11.04 từ bản altalate theo chế độ command line nhưng sao khi cài xong thì nó chỉ hiện mỗi màn hình splash rồi không khởi động và đc. Màn hình chỉ có con trỏ chuột nhấp nháy đen thui.
<afrendly> quá trình cài đặt bình thường, không có lỗi gì cả
<afrendly> giờ mình phải làm gì để logon đc
<afrendly> Có ai biết không?
<afrendly> Mình dùng cài ubuntu 10.10 vẫn đc mà
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> bản 11.04 nó cần có compositing
<CoconutCrab> card đồ họa của bạn là card gì?
<vubuntor662> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor662> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor662> mình đang muốn học và làm quen với Linux
<vubuntor662> cho mình hỏi là bản nào xài ổn định nhất vậy ?
<afrendly> Máy mình chỉ P.III thôi
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu 10.04
<CoconutCrab> lubuntu 10.04
<CoconutCrab> đó
<vubuntor662> vâng
<vubuntor662> mình down về. rồi ghi ra đĩa luôn phải ko bạn ?
<vubuntor662> có làm gì thêm nữa không?
<vubuntor662> mình down bên server của FPT
<vubuntor662> rồi làm dual boot với win 7 lun phải ko bạn ?
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra usb đi
<vubuntor662> trong cái đó có dual boot ko? hay mình phải down thêm cái gì nữa
<CoconutCrab> donw lubuntu nhé
<CoconutCrab> có chữ l
<CoconutCrab> có dualboot sẵn
<vubuntor662> vậy ubuntu
<vubuntor662> với L gì bạn nói
<vubuntor662> có giống nhau không
<vubuntor662> hay nó khác nhau
<CoconutCrab> có khác
<CoconutCrab> lubuntu nhẹ hơn
<CoconutCrab> pentium 3
<CoconutCrab> và 256mb ram?
<vubuntor662> mày mình Core 2 duO
<vubuntor662> ram 3G
<vubuntor662> mình đang down bản desktop 10.04
<CoconutCrab> à, ubuntu 10.04 đi
<CoconutCrab> nãy giờ nhầm người a sang người b
<CoconutCrab> afrendly: lubuntu, 10.04
<vubuntor662> hic
<vubuntor662> đâu có lubuntu gì đâu ab5n
<CoconutCrab> afrendly: lubuntu cũng chỉ là ubuntu thay với openbox thoi mà
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor662: bạn cứ dùng bản ubuntu bình thường
<CoconutCrab> 10.04
<vubuntor662> ừ đúng rồi
<vubuntor662> nhưng còn chuyện dual boot đó
<CoconutCrab> nó tự có dual boot
<vubuntor662> với lại ubuntu cần bao nhiu ổ cứng để chạy ổn định ?
<CoconutCrab> hmm, nếu định thử thì 10gb là đủ
<vubuntor662> ùa
<vubuntor662> tại vì mình chưa biết gì về ubuntu hết hà :)
<vubuntor662> mình nghe nói nó chạy ổn định hơn windows
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor662> mà nó lấy 10Gb
<vubuntor662> của ổ nào
<vubuntor662> ổ C hay là toàn bộ ổ đỉa ?
<CoconutCrab> cả ổ đĩa
<vubuntor662> uhm
<vubuntor662> vậy giờ mình ghi nó ra đĩa đã
<vubuntor662> hihi
<vubuntor662> thanks bạn nha
<vubuntor662> :D:
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> afrendly: không trả lời pm
<afrendly> ok
<afrendly> mình làm conky để kiểm tra Inbound/out Connect thì dùng thế nào bạn
<afrendly> mình dùng đoạn mã trên mạng nhưng có cần thay đổi port không
<CoconutCrab> mình chịu
<CoconutCrab> không dùng conky
<afrendly> và trong ubuntu làm sao kiểm tra
<afrendly> Vậy vấn đề này để sau vậy
<afrendly> quay lại vấn đề cũ
<CoconutCrab> là?
<afrendly> Máy mình P.III có cài đc U11.04 openbox không bạn
<CoconutCrab> bao nhiêu mb ram?
<afrendly> Ram thì chắc đủ
<afrendly> tạm thời có 512MB
<CoconutCrab> 512 là ổn rồi
<CoconutCrab> nếu vậy bạn có thể đi remix lại ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu remix
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Netbook_Edition
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Netbook Edition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<afrendly> Nhưng mình đã cài mà nó bị lỗi vậy đó
<afrendly> 3 lần rồi
<CoconutCrab> lỗi gì ấy nhỉ?
<afrendly> cài xong thì nó chỉ hiện mỗi màn hình splash rồi không khởi động và đc. Màn hình chỉ có con trỏ chuột nhấp nháy đen thui.
<CoconutCrab> live cd đã bị thế?
<afrendly> không
<afrendly> mình cài từ altalate cd
<afrendly> còn live cd thì không thể chạy đc
<afrendly> live cd thì mình chỉ chạy đc cho bản 9.10  thôi
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> bấm xem thử lỗi là gì xem?
<CoconutCrab> tắt splash với quiet đi
 * CoconutCrab đi tắm đã 
<afrendly> Mình chưa đăng nhập vào đc lần nào sau khi cài
<afrendly> có ai biết ko
<vubuntor662> bạn ơi
<vubuntor662> mình làm sao chỉnh dual boot đc vậy bạn
<vubuntor662> bạn có link hướng dẫn ko vậy ?
<afrendly> Bạn vào rồi cài startup manager là chỉnh đc
<afrendly> search google với grub2
<afrendly> đọc wiki là bạn chỉnh đc
<Stanley00> afrendly: chào bạn
<Stanley00> theo mình thấy máy bạn như thế cài bản 9.10 cũng được rồi, cần gì phải leo lên tới 11.04 rồi xài openbox vậy?
<afrendly> mình đang dung ubuntu 10.10 openbox rồi
<afrendly> thích và thử cài vậy thôi à
<afrendly> lên bản mới các phần mềm tốt hơn
<afrendly> với lại, bản Ubuntu 10.10 đang dùng mình cài openbox lần đầu nên vừa tìm hiểu vừa làm
<afrendly> cài gói lung tung hết
<Stanley00> vậy bạn thử update phần mềm thôi, bản 11.04 với mấy bản trước khác nhau hơi bị nhiều, lại nặng nữa :-s
<afrendly> giờ chạy process nhiều quá
<afrendly> ù
<afrendly> chắc phải vậy quá
<Stanley00> mà bạn cài từ đĩa alternate là cài full, hay là cài cli vậy?
<afrendly> cài commandline
<afrendly> giờ mình có thể vào 3 giao diện
<afrendly> LXDE, Gnome, openbox
<afrendly> cài lung tung và nhiều thế đó
<Stanley00> hic
<Stanley00> 3 cái đó là cảu bản cũ ấy hả?
<afrendly> có cách nào tất các process khi vào openbox không ba
<afrendly> của gnome chẳng hạn
<afrendly> uh
<afrendly> đò là bản Ubuntu 10.10 đang dùng
<Stanley00> bạn cho mình hỏi thêm một chút về bản 11.04 alternate của bạn nha?
<afrendly> còn trước mình dùng Ubuntu 9.10 live cd cài full gnome thôi
<afrendly> sao  bạn
<Stanley00> cài cli, sao lại có splash vậy bạn?
<afrendly> ù
<afrendly> khi khởi động
<afrendly> nó chỉ hiên ubuntu 11.04 ròi chạy vài cái chấm, rồi đen thui. Mình gọi sai
<afrendly> chưa vào đc luôn
<afrendly> mình nghĩ cái đó là splash
<afrendly> hi
<Stanley00> uhm, mình nhớ nhầm một tí,
<Stanley00> bạn biết cách tắt splash và quiet khi Ubuntu khởi động không? phải coi nó hiện lỗi gì mới tìm cách giải quyết được
<afrendly> không.
<afrendly> mình cài xong
<afrendly> ngay lần đầu khởi động vào đã vậy
<afrendly> không hề có login user hay gì hết
<afrendly> nó nhấp nháy ở góc màn hình
<Stanley00> bạn sửa lúc chọn hdh trong grub ấy,
<afrendly> là sao
<afrendly> khi cài grub thì bt mà
<Stanley00> lúc grub mới hiện, nhấn phím mũi tên bất kỳ,
<Stanley00> di chuyển tới chỗ hdh bạn mới cài, nhấn nút "e"
<afrendly> để chọn hdh khởi đông hả ban
<afrendly> bạn giải thích thêm về cái đó đi
<Stanley00> tìm chữ "quiet" và  "splash" rồi xóa nó đi
<Stanley00> sao đó nhấn "Ctrl-x" để boot thử xem
<afrendly> mình hiểu rồi
<afrendly> đẻ mình thủ ngay
<afrendly> khoảng 3p nữa quay lại
<Stanley00> uhm, good luck
<afrendly> thanks bạn
<afrendly> mình đang sửa trong ubuntu 10.10 lun
<afrendly> đây là đoạn mã menu boot của nó
<afrendly> mình xin đc pót đây lun
<afrendly> menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {
<afrendly> 	recordfail
<afrendly> 	set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode
<afrendly> 	insmod part_msdos
<afrendly> 	insmod ext2
<afrendly> 	set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<afrendly> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 556be316-a7b4-4251-af20-0d9bea4aeeb0
<afrendly> 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=UUID=556be316-a7b4-4251-af20-0d9bea4aeeb0 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<afrendly> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<afrendly> }
<afrendly> Giờ mình cần xoá "quiet splash" thôi phải không bạn
<afrendly> Đoạn này "set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode" có cần làm gì không?
<Stanley00> chỉ xóa quiet với splash thôi à
<Stanley00> nhưng có chắc là menu của bản mới không vậy :D
<afrendly> đùng mà
<afrendly> mình mount nó vào rồi mở trong grub.cfg đó
<Stanley00> uhm
<afrendly> vừa chỉnh xong
<afrendly> giờ mình thoát xem thế nào
<afrendly> cảm ơn bạn
<Stanley00> :)
<afrendly> 3p sau tl
<afrendly> Mình vừa thử xong
<afrendly> vẫn ko đc bạn
<afrendly> Màn hình đen, không có con trỏ chuột nhấp nháy
<afrendly> đúng là tát plash
<afrendly> Đèn màn hình vẫn sáng
<afrendly> nhưng không có gì hết
<afrendly> O:-)
<Stanley00> không hiện chữ gì hết á?
<Stanley00> tắt 2 cái đó đi là để xem nó hiện lỗi gì để mà sửa thôi mà,
<afrendly> uhf
<Stanley00> mà nó không hiện gì hết à?
<afrendly> không có gì hết!
<Stanley00> vậy thì ngoài khả năng của mình rồi :(
<afrendly> Hi
<afrendly> Cảm ơn bạn nhiều
<Stanley00> không có chi :)
<afrendly> mình cũng nghĩ nếu ko đc thì sẽ update kernel thôi
<Stanley00> uhm, có lẽ nên thế
<afrendly> thanks bạn lẫn nữa nghe!
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor373> chào bạn
<vubuntor373> cho mình hỏi lúc cài ubuntu song song với HDH windows
<vubuntor373> thì nó sẽ tạo ra 1 phân vùng mới
<vubuntor373> sau này khi mình không muốn dùng nữa
<vubuntor373> liệu mình có thể khôi phục nó đc không ?
<nobawk`> không muốn dùng nữa
<nobawk`> thì xoá nó đi
<nobawk`> chỉnh lại boot loader
<nobawk`> thế là xong thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-27
<vubuntor503> alo
<vubuntor503> co ai ko
<vubuntor503> help me voi
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor653> Các bạn giúp dùm mình khắc phục lỗi wireless với
<vubuntor653> Sau khi update lên bản 11.04 thì cái wireless không họat động
<vubuntor531> Cho mình hỏi sao lúc cài Ubuntu 11.04 bằng grub4dos nó dính lỗi này
<vubuntor531> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/screenshotlgx.png/
<bksupybot> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<C4NoC> grub4dos la` seo
<vubuntor531> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu#C.C3.A0i_.C4.91.E1.BA.B7t_b.E1.BA.B1ng_files_iso_t.E1.BB.AB_.E1.BB.95_c.E1.BB.A9ng_qua_GRUB4DOS
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor531> Grub4dos laf nos
<vubuntor531> Grub4dos là nó
<C4NoC> sao ko ca`i = usb
<vubuntor800> cho minh hoi. Khi minh cai ubuntu bang wubi trong qua trinh khoi dong lai vao cai dat thi hien loi "No boot directory..system file.." cho monh hoi la loi gif va cach khac phuc
<vubuntor531> @C4: Không có mới phải dùng thằng này
<C4NoC> vubuntor800: ca`i truc tiep di, wubi thi` chi.u
<GeekComp> vubuntor800: cài wubi lỗi chỗ nào rồi
<GeekComp> kiểm md5 chưa?
<GeekComp> giờ khôi phục lại boot của Win
<GeekComp> rồi gỡ ubuntu ra
<GeekComp> cài lại
<vubuntor591> alo
<GeekComp> ola
<vubuntor591> minh cai un tren VM
<vubuntor591> ko co an thanh
<vubuntor800> minh boot tu usb de cai truc tiep nhung khi den phan chon dia thi no chi co nhan duoc dung luong cua dia usb khong co dung luong dia cung
<vubuntor591> h lam sao
<GeekComp> vubuntor591: ko có gì cơ?
<vubuntor591> am thanh
<GeekComp> vubuntor800: chụp ảnh coi
<C4NoC> vubuntor591: add sound card va`o
<vubuntor591> add cho nao
<GeekComp> vubuntor591: kiểm lại enable sound trên VM chưa
<vubuntor591> ban dung team lam giup minh di
<GeekComp> mà máy ảo cần sound làm giề
<vubuntor591> ^^
<vubuntor481> dung team giup minh di
<vubuntor481> ko co am thanh
<vubuntor481> nghe nhac sao dc
<vubuntor481> chan lam
<GeekComp> nghe mịa trên win luôn
<GeekComp> còn đòi qua ảo
<GeekComp> hmm
<vubuntor800> cho minh hoi may minh cai ubuntu khong duoc ma lai khi khoi dong tu winthi cung khong duoc. Chi khi de dia boot vao boot tu dia thi moi chon boot tu dia cung duoc la sao vay cac anh
<vubuntor481> hú
<GeekComp> vubuntor800: do MBR
<vubuntor481> ai giúp mình với
<GeekComp> khôi phục lại MBR của win là đk
<vubuntor481> alo
<vubuntor481> :.
<vubuntor481> :(
<vubuntor800> em xoa va phan vung dia roi cai win lai van nhu vay. khong boot tu dia cung duoc
<vubuntor800> gup em voi cac anh oi
<C4NoC> vubuntor481: ca`i truc tiep di
<C4NoC> vubuntor481: ca`i tren VM la`m gi`
<vubuntor028> alo
<vubuntor028> ali im lang nua roi
<vubuntor028> có ai ko
<vubuntor800> em nghi o cung bi hu boot sector
<vubuntor800> lam sao lay lai boot sector cho o cung khong
<GeekComp> vubuntor800: nghi nghiếc gì
<GeekComp> có hiren boot cd ở đó ko
<vubuntor800> co
<GeekComp> boot vào mini win xp
<GeekComp> sau đó bật cái menu hiren lên
<vubuntor800> doi em chut
<vubuntor800> roi anh chi tiep di
<GeekComp> chọn Partition Tool - Bootice hay sao đó
<GeekComp> chạy chưa?
<vubuntor800> dang chay anh oi
<vubuntor800> co partition winzar khong a duoc khong anh
<vubuntor800> va partition recovery nua anh oi
<GeekComp> lục lọi xem có bootice ở đó ko
<GeekComp> mấy cái kia chắc cũng được nhưng ta chưa dùng bao h
<GeekComp> :(
<GeekComp> quen dùng cái này hơn ;))
<GeekComp> ko thì tải trên mạng đó
<GeekComp> search bootice về
<vubuntor800> co roi anh oi. sao nua anh
<GeekComp> chayj đi
<vubuntor800> chay len giao dien roi
<GeekComp> chọn Process MBR
<vubuntor800> sao nua anh
<GeekComp> bạn win gì
<vubuntor800> xp
<vubuntor800> may em neu boot tu cd va den man hinh chon thiet bi boot ,chon o cung van vo win duoc binh thuong
<GeekComp> thía chọn cái boot của xp ấy
<GeekComp> đang bận chút hì hì
<vubuntor028> alo
<vubuntor028> em hõi tý
<GeekComp> vubuntor800: chọn Windows NT 5.x default MBR
<GeekComp> sau đó Install/Config
<GeekComp> restart lại mấy
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor028
<ubot2> vubuntor028: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor028> chờ nảy h đấy
<vubuntor028> :D
<vubuntor028> mới chuyển qua tìm hiểu unbuntu
<vubuntor028> gặp 1 vài rắt rối nè
<vubuntor028> trước tiên là mình in cái tool VM trên un 11.04 ko dc
<vubuntor028> ủa
<vubuntor028> đâu mất rồi
<vubuntor800>  anh oi em lam roi va khoi dong lai van bao "boot failer - press anykey continue"
<vubuntor028>  alo
<vubuntor028> alo
<GeekComp> vubuntor028: install tool VM có hướng dẫn trên trang chủ VM đó
<GeekComp> vô đó mà xem
<vubuntor028> mình đọc rồi mà ko sao làm dc
<vubuntor028> ak
<vubuntor028> mình fix dc lỗi âm thanh rồi
<vubuntor028> còn mỗi cái VM tool nửa là thành công
<vubuntor028> :D
<vubuntor028> giúp mình với
<C4NoC> thi` ca`i the^m va`o
<vubuntor028> cài dc thì mình ko hỏi rồi
<vubuntor028> cài 3 ngày nay rồi ko biết làm sao nè
<vubuntor028> ủa ko ai chat nua hả
<vubuntor028> mình biet làm sao dey
<C4NoC> chi.u
<C4NoC> hok ca`i vm
<lmq2401> CM tool là cái gì?
<lmq2401> *VM
<lmq2401> có giống Virtual Box không?
<vubuntor028> tool làm zoom đó
<vubuntor028> mình làm ko dc
<lmq2401> sao không xài Virtual Box
<vubuntor028> VT box làm mất mạng
<vubuntor028> nen mình hong sài
<vubuntor028> http://tuyetkiem.wordpress.com/2009/03/24/vmware-tool/
<vubuntor028> co  link này khá hay nhưng làm sao ko giống
<vubuntor028> hết trơn ak
<vubuntor028> bó tay hết hả mọi người
<vubuntor028> mình biết hỏi ai dey
<lmq2401> gặp vấn đề chỗ nào?
<GeekComp> VMware dễ mà
<GeekComp> để ta làm cho
<vubuntor028> yeah
<vubuntor028> team view nhé
<GeekComp> OK
<vubuntor028> 15s nhé
<vubuntor028> 882356 580
<vubuntor028> pass 4825
<C4NoC> GeekComp: vo coi co' ha`ng gi` hok
<GeekComp> yes
<GeekComp> ;))
<GeekComp> chaamj quas
<GeekComp> mạng tay này chậm qáu
<GeekComp> tay này làm cái quái gì mà máy ảo chậm thế ko biết
<GeekComp> bật mãi mới lên cái term
<vubuntor868> geek oi
<vubuntor868> mình hỏi tý đi
<vubuntor868> có ai ko
<vubuntor868> mình hỏi tý với
<vubuntor868> moi ngoi oi
<vubuntor868> dau het roi the
<vubuntor868> ai thế
<vubuntor868> ai có on cho mình hỏi sau khi cài xong thì soft gì dọn dẹp máy tính thế
<v0ld3m0rt248> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor231> hỏi iếng việt dc không??
<CoconutCrab> được :)
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề chi?
<ScentWind> chao buoi toi
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> cháo ăn tối
<vubuntor617> how to config muose,monitor,keyboard?please show me
<vubuntor617> co ai ko?lam on chi dum minh voi?
<hieuykhoa> bạn config cái gì mới được chứ
<hieuykhoa> nó không chậy f
<vubuntor617> config monitor,mouse,keyboard bang giao dien dong lenh do
<vubuntor617> co ai biet chi minh voi nha.
<Stanley00> vubuntor617: tại sao bạn lại muốn dùng dòng lệnh để config thế?
<vubuntor617> minh dang lam tieu luan do.
<vubuntor617> thay cua minh bat buoc lam nhu the.
<Stanley00> ông thầy nào mà chơi kỳ cục thế nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor617> uh.thay khong cho dung tool dau
<vubuntor617> cac ban da tung nghien cuu wa cai nay chua?
<Stanley00> mình thì chưa :(
<Stanley00> bạn thử các lệnh man -k mouse, man -k keyboard xem
<Stanley00> man mousedrv xem ra có triển vọng đấy :D
<Stanley00> màn hình thì chắc man xorg.conf nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor617> uh.de minh thu.cam on cac ban nha
<vubuntor113> helo
<vubuntor113> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor113> cúc cu
<vubuntor113> có ai ko
<vubuntor476> helo
<vubuntor476> có ai ko vậy
<vubuntor476> mình hỏi chút dc ko
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor476> cài gì để viết c vậy các bạn
<vubuntor476> mình dùng vs c trên win quen rồi
<vubuntor476> h tren ubuntu làm thế ano2
<kid__> !codeblocks
<ubot2> Factoid 'codeblocks' not found
<kid__> .g codeblock ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> kid__: http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/06/a-pygments-highlighter-for-code-blocks-in-wordpress-posts-written-with-markdown-syntax/
<vubuntor476> ko nghe nói nó lởm lắm
<vubuntor476> lỗi nhiều
 * kid__ gõ bt
<vubuntor476> netbean nhé
<vubuntor476> mình đanh load
<_Tux_> vubuntor476: dùng VS trên Windows quen rồi
<_Tux_> thì tiếp tục dùng nó thôi
<vubuntor476> unity 2d là gì thế
<lmq2401> http://askubuntu.com/questions/39444/whats-the-visual-difference-between-unity-3d-and-unity-2d
<bksupybot> Title: Whats the visual difference between Unity 3D and Unity 2D? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> làm tí milo cho lại sức
<_Tux_> lâ lâu ếu thức khuya rồi
<Lokiheero> milo pha voi kem sua~
 * kid__ đói
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-28
<vubuntor825> cho em hoi. Sao em cai ubuntu tu dia ao khi dung phan mem wubi den luc khoi dong lai no bao la no root ... cai khong duoc anh oi
<C4NoC> la` sao
<vubuntor253> chao` moi nguoi
<vubuntor253> e moi su dung ubuntu
<vubuntor253> e muon hoi ve chinh sua file xorg de thay doi tan so
<vubuntor253> e da search google va tu sua
<vubuntor253> nhung sau khi sua xong deu khong vao dc
<vubuntor253> ai co the giup e khong a
<C4NoC> thay doi tan so^' gi`
<vubuntor253> tan so man hinh a
<C4NoC> va`o pha^`n config monitor ma` chi?nh
<vubuntor253> no chi dc co 60hz thoi
<vubuntor253> hix
<vubuntor253> e da chinh nhung ma toan khong vao dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: chu+' muo^'n bao nhieu?
<vubuntor253> 75-85
<vubuntor253> nhu windown
<vubuntor253> a co can xem file xorg.conf cua e khong a
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: xa`i xrandr di
<C4NoC> xa`i vga gi`
<vubuntor253> e ko hieu
<C4NoC> driver gi`
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: man xrandr
<vubuntor253> hd radeon 4250
<vubuntor253> onboard
<vubuntor253> e dung chip amd
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: xa`i driver gi`?
<vubuntor253> @@!
<vubuntor253> e ko ro
<vubuntor253> hix
<vubuntor253> e moi dung nen ko ro lam
<C4NoC> lsmod | grep radeon
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: coi co' ra gi` ko
<vubuntor253> nghia la the nao a
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: cha.y trong terminal
<C4NoC> ca'i command kia
<vubuntor253> hix
<vubuntor253> no hien ra cai dong gi
<vubuntor253> co chu mau do
<vubuntor253> e ko hieu
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor253
<ubot2> vubuntor253: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor253> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653487/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor253> day anh oi
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> xa`i driver oss
<C4NoC> che.p
<C4NoC> config sao ta
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: xrandr
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: cha.y ca'i do' coi
<vubuntor253> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653488/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor253> day a
<vubuntor253> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653488/
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: bi`nh thuong ma`n hi`nh xa`i dc bao nhieu
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> resolution
<vubuntor253> 60hz thoi a
<vubuntor253> ko thay doi dc
<C4NoC> do^. pha^n gia?i
<C4NoC> chu+' ko pha?i refresh rate
<vubuntor253> 1024*768
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: be^n Win max cu~ng va^.y ha?
<vubuntor253> ko
<vubuntor253> co the hon a ah
<vubuntor253> hinh nhu la 12xx gi do
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: va`o cho^~ hardware device gi` do'
<C4NoC> enable ca'i ATI driver len
<vubuntor253> no hien len cai bang co chu active
<vubuntor253> e bam active
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> active di
<vubuntor253> truoc e thu roi
<vubuntor253> sau khi khoi dong lai la khong vao dc nua
<vubuntor253> no bao' HZ ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: ma`n hi`nh den chu+' gi`
<vubuntor253> vang
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: xa`i ca'i do' di, ro^`i chi? tie^'p
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: ma` tu+` tu+`
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: ca`i irssi , wgetpaste
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: ta^.p xa`i ma^'y ca'i do' truoc di
<C4NoC> roi hang active
<vubuntor253> day la gi ha a
<vubuntor253> e da thu search goolge
<vubuntor253> nhung ko ro may cai nay
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: irssi de^? va`o day
<C4NoC> khi ko co' X
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor253> @@!
<vubuntor253> e moi dung co dc 2 ngay
<vubuntor253> hix
<vubuntor253> a co the chi cho em doc thong tin ve irssi dau khong a
<C4NoC> .g irssi
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://irssi.org/
<C4NoC> do'
<bksupybot> Title: Irssi - The client of the future (at irssi.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fglrx
<bksupybot> Title: ATI Catalyst - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: coi pha^`n config trong do'
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: coi ki~ cho^~ : Bad screen resolution at login manager
<vubuntor253> lam phien a
<vubuntor253> chi cho e cach nao de hieu hon dc khong ah
<vubuntor253> von tieng anh cua em han hep lam
<vubuntor253> doc ko hieu gi ah
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: the^' thi` chi.u
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: ra'ng do.c trong do' di
<C4NoC> no' vie^'t ki~ la('m ro^`i
<C4NoC> vubuntor253: google translate + e-v dict
<vubuntor253> e muon hoi 1 cau cuoi ah
<vubuntor253> lieu a co the xem qua file xorg.conf cua e? va chinh sua cho phu hop voi may e dc ko ah
<vubuntor456> hixhix
<vubuntor456> sao dung linux lai kho the nay
<C4NoC> kho^? hay kho'?
* nkznzf changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: /join vnluser
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor764> minh k co dia chi mail lam sao dang ky duoc?
<C4NoC> mail gi`
<vubuntor388> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor388> VHNgoc: ping
<C4NoC> :-/
<cutan158> \dns
<GeekComp> vubuntor067: ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor388: ?
<GeekComp> cutan158: ?
<vubuntor827> hi all
<C4NoC> all hell
<vubuntor827> Có ai ở Việt Nam không ah5 ?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> ở nước ngoài hết
<GeekComp> toàn liên xô với mỹ
<GeekComp> :-s
<vubuntor827> GeekComp:  heheh
<vubuntor827> lx.us hả anh ?
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor827> Các anh cho em hỏi tý được kho7ng ạ ?
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor827> Ở công ty em đang dùng CT chat OCS Communicator đó anh
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor827> Jo chuẩn bị chuyển hết sang unbuntu
<vubuntor827> Sếp kêu là ca3 server cũng chuyển sang mã nguồn mở luôn
<GeekComp> ai da
<GeekComp> chơi khó thế
<vubuntor827> Jờ không biết trên Mã nguồn mở có xâ dựng web chat được không vậy anh ?
<vubuntor827> vì chổ em rất cần chat
<vubuntor827> bọn em đang vừa học ở nhà mà còn đăng ký đi học nữa
<vubuntor827> Mà ở Việt Nam thì hiếm chổ dạy Linux lắm
<vubuntor827> Tìm thì chỉ thấy mô hình Chat Server- Client mà phải cái CT Chat trên máy Clienty
<vubuntor827> công ty em hơn 1400 máy mà cài chắt chết
<vubuntor827> GeekComp: có biết CT nào không ?
<GeekComp> C4NoC: vô giúp kia
 * GeekComp biết gì mấy vụ công ty doanh nghiệp nài chứ
<vubuntor419> how to upgrade ubuntu 9 to ubuntu 11?
<GeekComp> vubuntor419: khuyến cáo tải hẳn u 11 về cho nhanh
<vubuntor827> C4NoC: Bro bít không hỗ trợ em với
<vubuntor419> GeekComp: but i have already installed ubuntu 9? how to i do
<GeekComp> vubuntor419: are u vietnamese?
<GeekComp> aren't?
<GeekComp> ok
<GeekComp> i recommend u install Ubuntu 11. if u want, u can update and upgrade it, but may be have some errors.
<GeekComp> đúng chưa nhỉ :-s
 * GeekComp gà english
<vubuntor827> Không ai giúp em sao  ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor827: đợi /me search thử coi
<GeekComp> .g business VoIP on-premise
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.voipsupply.com/phone-systems/premise
<bksupybot> Title: On-Premise Business VoIP Phone Systems — VoIP Supply (at www.voipsupply.com)
<vubuntor827> GeekComp:  lúc nãy em cũng search tùm lum rồi mà hổng thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor827: dùng web chat  được không nhỉ?
<GeekComp> Stanley00: mỗi chat ko thì doanh nghiệp cần làm gì
<Stanley00> hì hì, vậy thôi em lướt :D
<GeekComp> có lẽ luser đã bất lực trước câu hỏi của vubuntor827 vì hiện tại ếu có soft nào thỏa mãn
<vubuntor693> hi all
<vubuntor693> Stanley|00: bạn có phương án dủng web chat sao ?
<vubuntor693> hỗ trợ mình với
<vubuntor693> mình vubuntor827 nè
<vubuntor693> have anybody here
<Stanley|00> vubuntor693: bạn nhìn thấy cái tab màu đỏ không?
<vubuntor693> thay
<vubuntor693> rồi sao bạn ?
<afrendly> Mọi người cho mình hỏi, dùng Fluxbox và openbox thif cái nào nhẹ hơn? Điều gì khác biệt giữa 2 cái này vậy?
<CoconutCrab> -> google?
 * CoconutCrab xài cái nào hợp thì giữ 
<afrendly> Tính năng thì thế nào bạn?
<GeekComp> gúc gồ đi bơnj
<_Tux_> afrendly: giống nhau : xấu
<_Tux_> khác nhau : cách config
<afrendly> không xâu nếu biết làm đẹp
 * _Tux_ ngậm ngùi bò bò đi
 * _Tux_ đang xài windows classic cho win7
<afrendly> là sao
<afrendly> tưởng tux ko dùng win
<_Tux_> afrendly: dòng đời xô đẩy
 * _Tux_ tập click chuột
<afrendly> hiểu
<afrendly> mình vừa ngó qua fluxbox. Cũng định thử dùng sem thế nào
<afrendly> openbox sài tạm ổn rồi
<afrendly> giờ sư dụng thôi
<_Tux_> mình thấy fluxbox tùy biến hơi kém
<_Tux_> còn openbox tùy biến dễ hơn
<_Tux_> -> nhưng thấy cái giao diện của Unity dễ xài hehe
<afrendly> đúng thế mà
<_Tux_> (nhiều lúc xài Windows hoặc openBox vẫn nhấn phím *Ubuntu* rồi gõ lạch tạch rồi enter không cân biết trời đất =)
<afrendly> có điều máy ko dùng đc
<_Tux_> afrendly: xài card Yến Vi à
<afrendly> ko hiểu
<_Tux_> afrendly: nVidia :))
<_Tux_> afrendly: <- bác này chắc chưa vô Voz nhiều :)
<GeekComp> đâu phải đi đâu cũng vozer đâu
<afrendly> đâu có
<afrendly> ngôn ngữ đo chưa tiếp thu nhiều
<_Tux_> afrendly: máy bác cấu hình nhiêu
<_Tux_> thấp quá thì ta xài debian openbox là đẹp
<_Tux_> (nhớ mấy con server cấu hình thì khủng mà mình cài mỗi core debian và vsftpd server (450KB) =)) )
<afrendly> P.III. 850mhz
<afrendly> ram 256
<afrendly> HDD 2 ổ 40gb
<afrendly> main đời năm 2000
<afrendly> mình đang dùng openbox
<afrendly> nghịch mấy ngày giờ đc rồi
<afrendly> hơn win nhièu
<afrendly> trước dùng ubuntu 9.10 cùng ko đẹp và nhẹ bằng
<_Tux_> vui hầy
<_Tux_> điện với đóm :(
<afrendly> loay hoay nãy giờ chụp ảnh mà nò full cpu với ram luôn
<afrendly> bật cả firefox, synap, gimp nũa
<afrendly> chưa cài gói để chụp màn hình
<afrendly> tux cho hỏi dùng gói nào để chụp hình khi bẩm print vậy
<afrendly> ko biết sẽ cài bừa và thừa luôn quá
<_Tux_> afrendly: dùng scrot đi cho lẹ
<_Tux_> + nhẹ
<_Tux_> còn tool screenshot mà mình ưng nhất đã từng dùng là shutter
<afrendly> ừ
<afrendly>  dùng trước
<afrendly> hay nhưng hơi nặng
<afrendly> sao mình cài openbox mà nó kéo theo cả nautilus nhỉ
<afrendly> lần trước thử đã vậy. Lần này cài cẩn thận cũng vậy
<afrendly> cài xong ubuntu với openbox, lxdm thì mình cũng dùng luôn đc cả giao diện lxde, gnome luôn
<afrendly> giờ máy vào đc cả 3 thứ.O:-)
<GeekComp> chỉ tổ nặng hđ
<afrendly> ccaif nhiều mà cùng mới chưa đầy 4gb
<GeekComp> 200MB cũng quý đấy thím ạ
<afrendly> vừa phải thoát ra có việc
<afrendly> mình thích dùng ứng dụng gnome, giao diện logon dùng lxdm rồi. Còn nautilus thì không gỡ đc
<afrendly> nếu muốn bỏ, mình phải logon từ command line à
<afrendly> nhưng các ứng dụng gnome thì sao?
<afrendly> gói scrot dùng command line thôi
<afrendly> có gói nào mà bấm phím print để chụp không tux?
<afrendly> mình ngại cài mò rồi thừa gói.
<afrendly> đã giải quyết vấn đề gói chụp hình
<afrendly> vừa search fluxbox thì biết đến PekWM.
<afrendly> lại thêm window manager nữa
<afrendly> 3 cái này như anh em ruột vậy nhỉ?
<afrendly> ai dùng PekWM chưa?
<_Tux_> afrendly: mỗi cái đều có cái hay riêng
<_Tux_> như nhau cả thôi về độ lightweight
<_Tux_> thành ra băn khoăn làm gì
<afrendly> tũ dùng chưa
<_Tux_> thử rồi biết
<_Tux_> afrendly: có dùng qua rồi
<afrendly> cũng định thử đây
<afrendly> đang rảnh
<afrendly> công nhận từ khi hiểu về openbox thì hiểu hơn về linux nhiều
<afrendly> trước giwof toàn dùng cài từ live cd
<afrendly> giống như ra quán ăn vậy
<afrendly> giờ tự ra chợ, mua đô, tự nấu ăn => ngon hay ko tuỳ mình
<afrendly> nhưng tiền ít mà toàn đồ ngon, bổ à! :-D
<vubuntor698> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor698> còn ai on ko vậy
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> toàn ma
<GeekComp> ko có người
<vubuntor698> ^^
<vubuntor698> thế ak
<vubuntor698> :))
<vubuntor698> định hỏi gì quênh mất tiêu rồi
<lmq2401> vậy đừng hỏi nữa
<GeekComp> quên thì bổ đầu ra
<vubuntor698> để mình nhớ lại nào
<lmq2401> vì câu hỏi không cấp bách lắm nên mới quên
<GeekComp> lôi đống chữ
<GeekComp> ra đặt trước mặt
<GeekComp> xong lắp đầu lại
<GeekComp> lolz
<vubuntor698> thế sau lúc mình hỏi thì im ra
<vubuntor698> ^^
<vubuntor698> mà lúc mình quênh lại nhiều người thế
<GeekComp> sự trùng hợp bất ngờ
 * lmq2401 thích chém chứ không biết câu trả lời
<GeekComp> thôi đi té lolz
<vubuntor698> ớn chưa
<vubuntor698> vậy ko biết trả lời thì 8 vậy
<lmq2401> 8 thì vô kênh khác
<vubuntor698> kênh nào
<lmq2401> nhìn cái topic đó
<vubuntor698> mình thua
<vubuntor698> ak mà có rồi này
<GeekComp> gõ /j #vnluser vào dòng thoại
<vubuntor698> nhớ lại rồi
<GeekComp> quên đi nào là quên đi nào
<vubuntor698> ủa sao kêu mình quên
<GeekComp> hmm
<GeekComp> vote ban lmq2401
<GeekComp> làm con nhà ng ta out rồi :-s
<vubuntor715> vô lại này
<GeekComp> @.@
<vubuntor715> ban ai thế
<vubuntor715> chạy qua chổ 8 mà ko có ai
<vubuntor715> ^^
<lmq2401> ở đây toàn ma nên cũng khó thấy lắm
<vubuntor715> ko ai mời mình đặt câu hỏi ta
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor715> thix ghê
<vubuntor715> ^^
<vubuntor715> vào dey câu đó quen quá
<vubuntor715> :))
<vubuntor715> mình quên câu hỏi rồi
<vubuntor715> để nhớ lại đã
<_Tux_> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor715> bạn gái con bỏ vì
<vubuntor715> con quá đẹp trai
<vubuntor715> ^^
 * _Tux_ thay lời bụt
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: ngu thì chết
<vubuntor715> thay lời bụt
<vubuntor715> bụt giả vote ban
<GeekComp> đêk, nghi clone bố nào lắm
<vubuntor715> ơi mà geek ơi
<vubuntor715> làm sao có cái nick như bạn
<GeekComp> hỏi Bụt sẽ rõ
 * GeekComp có phải bụt đâu
<vubuntor715> èo
<vubuntor715> bụt ơi làm sao có dc nick như vậy
<lmq2401> gõ /help
<vubuntor715> bụt hả
<vubuntor715> ko thấy gì hết
<vubuntor715> bụt giả vote ban
<vubuntor715> bụt đâu rồi
<vubuntor715> :>
<GeekComp> Bụt chán quá die mịa rồi
<lmq2401> gõ /help mà không thấy gì thì chắc sẽ không làm tiếp được
<vubuntor715> thế bạn là bụt con hả
<vubuntor715> ax
<lmq2401> gõ /nick <tên muốn đổi>
<vubuntor715> ko biết luôn
<vubuntor715> @ cho lẹ
<vubuntor715> ^^
<GeekComp> vote ban vubuntor715 vì nãy giờ chém gió xuyên lục địa
<vubuntor715> @ geek làm sao để gõ dc như vậy thế
<GeekComp> gõ gì
<vubuntor715> màu đỏ đó
 * GeekComp thía lày á
<vubuntor715> ko phải
 * lmq2401 chả thấy màu gì ngoài chữ màu đen
<vubuntor715> cái tên đỏ đỏ kia kai2
<GeekComp> vubuntor715: thía lài á
<vubuntor715> oke
<GeekComp> gõ Tab ấy
<vubuntor715> ^^
<vubuntor715> là sao
<vubuntor715> chỉ kỹ tý đi
<lmq2401> thì là gõ cái tên đó ra
<lmq2401> dùng tab để nó tự động điền thêm vào phía sau cho nhanh
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: hello
<vubuntor715> ak há
<vubuntor715> thix nhỉ
<vubuntor715> GeekComp:  minh làm dc rồi này
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: với phát kiến vĩ đại này
<_Tux_> chắc đêm nay ếu ngủ được nhở =)
<vubuntor715> Tux_ chắc vậy
<vubuntor715> đêm nay hỏi khi nào mọi người ko trả lời dc thì ngủ
<vubuntor715> ak há
<vubuntor715> GeekComp:  Nam là tên bạn
<vubuntor715> ^^
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> có vđề chi há?
<vubuntor715> GeekComp:  thank bạn rất nhiều
<GeekComp> vubuntor715: <- có vẻ tay bạn mình vô chọc ngoáy
<vubuntor715> GeekComp:  là ai thế
<GeekComp> là /you đó
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: là mình ,yeah it's me
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: thank bạn rất nhiều
 * GeekComp im miệng ko tl tên vubuntor715 này nữa đâu
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: ^^ sao thế thank mà củng ko cho nửa hả
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: ko nhớ mình ak
<GeekComp> nhớ thía quái nào đk
<vubuntor715> lmq2401:  bạn ko ngủ hả
<vubuntor715> GeekComp:  mới nhờ bạn hôm qua
 * lmq2401 mới hết pin máy tự tắt
<GeekComp> nhờ cái vụ VMware ấy há?
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: thế dễ làm chai pin lắm
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: đúng rồi
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: cài ubuntu 3 ngày mới xong
<vubuntor715> nhờ bạn cả đấy
<GeekComp> :s
<GeekComp> sao hum nay nhìu người làm mình sợ hãi quá
<GeekComp> -> chuồn
<vubuntor715> :s
 * lmq2401 xem thông số pin thì thấy chỉ còn 60%
<vubuntor715> chuồn gì
<vubuntor715> ^^
<vubuntor715> pin có 1 mạnh điện
<GeekComp> lmq2401: dùng con lap này 1 năm nay chai pin mới có 3%
 * lmq2401 bị hao hụt đi gần 1 nửa rồi
<vubuntor715> sài hết pin sẽ làm hư mach đấy
<vubuntor715> kết quả là mua pin
<vubuntor715> hơn 1 tr
<lmq2401> máy tự ngủ đông khi còn khoảng 5%
<vubuntor715> 7% là mình sạc ngay
<vubuntor715> ko dám để yếu hơn
 * lmq2401 không thể sạc được...
<GeekComp> nhầm to hết
<GeekComp> hà hà hà
<vubuntor715> ^^
<GeekComp> thảo lào toàn chai hơn nửa
<vubuntor715> sao thế nam
<GeekComp> cơ mà sao bik ta tên Nam nhỉ
<vubuntor715> ^^
<GeekComp> xem info ta à
<vubuntor715> có gì khó
<vubuntor715> ^^
 * lmq2401 còn biết là trong tên có chữ Trần
<GeekComp> hóa ra săm soi face ta
<vubuntor715> trần đức nam
<GeekComp> :-s
 * GeekComp lạnh sống lưng
<vubuntor715> cần phải thế ko
 * lmq2401 chả rành mà đi săm soi facebook người lạ
<vubuntor715> mình cho bạn xem
<vubuntor715> lần sau tìm thông tin ai chỉ cần
<vubuntor715> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=face&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#sclient=psy&hl=en&client=ubuntu&hs=kjV&channel=fs&source=hp&q=GeekComp&pbx=1&oq=GeekComp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=32432l32432l0l33674l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=c8c7245972dc282d&biw=1366&bih=571
<bksupybot> Title: face - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor715> ak há
<GeekComp> haizzz
<lmq2401> http://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/?view=permalink&id=10150733313475704
<vubuntor715> trùng khớp ý với mình
<bksupybot> Title: Log In | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<vubuntor715> co bạn 100 điểm
<vubuntor715> tìm dc cái này
<vubuntor715> http://www.facebook.com/huyen.hae
<bksupybot> Title: Huyen Hae | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<GeekComp> thoải văn mái đi
<GeekComp> hóa ra thím gay này kết mình các bác ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: ;))
<GeekComp> e lạy thím
<vubuntor715> trời ạ
<vubuntor715> gay
<vubuntor715> kết
<vubuntor715> bạn ít ngủ nên hoang tưởng rồi
<C4NoC> spam o day a`
 * lmq2401 spam ở đây nó có cái hại là spam nhảm là bị ghi lại hết
 * _Tux_ nhai nhai
<vubuntor715> để viết code C dùng soft nào :P bắt đầu từ câu này ai nói nhảm ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: gcc + vi
<vubuntor715> ? gcc là gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: đang google đợi tí
<lmq2401> .g gcc
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://gcc.gnu.org/
<bksupybot> Title: GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at gcc.gnu.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: mình cũng không biết gcc là gì
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> thoi di ngu
<vubuntor715> bkphenny: soft đó dễ dùng ko
<vubuntor715> mình hay sài vs c của ms trên nền win
<lmq2401> vubuntor715: hình như cái gì trên Windows cũng chuyên nghiệp và dễ dùng nhất đó!!!
<lmq2401> nhất là đồ của MS ;))
 * GeekComp đi ngủ
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: tất nhiên rồi , mình đang tìm hiểu ubuntu mà
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: fpt university pro ghê
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: dùng M$ VS C đê
<GeekComp> lừa tình hahaha
<_Tux_> ubuntu lởm lắm
<vubuntor715> _Tux_: coi chừng bị bạn . bạn dám nói thế trong dey ak
<lmq2401> :)
<vubuntor715> _Tux_ : mình thấy hay  ms nhất rồi nhưng ubuntu có cái lạ nên mình tìm hiểu
<GeekComp> ôi pvx
<GeekComp> mà sao có vẻ moi móc mình ghê cơ
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: ai kêu bạn còn thức
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: hơ, mình nói suốt có làm sao đâu
<vubuntor715> ^^
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: ubuntu có gì lạ đâu
<lmq2401> vubuntor715: ham của lạ hả
<vubuntor715> uhm
<GeekComp> vubuntor715: vô đây móc nè http://www.v6.facebook.com/madtux
<vubuntor715> vọc tý mà
<GeekComp> lolz
<bksupybot> Title:  (at www.v6.facebook.com)
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_> móc bằng răng
<_Tux_> mà thực ra là móc được
<_Tux_> nhưng không lấy đâu ra info thật đâu =))
<vubuntor715> bksupybot: sao bạn này ko nói gì thế
<_Tux_> (lạ ếu gì mấy trò google)
 * GeekComp cứ để nửa thật nửa giả
<lmq2401> vubuntor715: M$ nó cũng như vợ vậy...để M$ lên đầu là trường sinh bất lão!
<vubuntor715> GeekComp bạn pro lắm hả
<GeekComp> vubuntor715: bksupybot là Bụt đấy
 * lmq2401 lay lay, hét vào tai bksupybot
<vubuntor715> lmq2401 mình vọc máy 4 năm rồi
<vubuntor715> lmq2401 lúc này chuyển qua ubuntu ý mà
<GeekComp> pro gì, tuổi còn trẻ, chân còn khỏe nên háu đời
 * _Tux_ chọc chọc vào bàn phím
 * GeekComp mới làm quen mt đk 1 năm
 * GeekComp chui vô _Tux_ khóc rưng rức
<vubuntor715> GeekComp thế hả trước đó bạn ko biết gì về mt luôn :|
<GeekComp> trước đó chỉ biết mỗi pascal, cơ mà học nó từ năm lớp 7 ế
<GeekComp> idiot vãi chưa
<GeekComp> lolz
<vubuntor715> mình sợ code lắm
<vubuntor715> cơ mà rất thic sử dụng soft
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: ngủ rồi hả bạn
 * lmq2401 chỉ chỉ cho vubuntor715 lá cờ có 4 màu tươi đẹp
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: mình hog hiểu
<vubuntor715> muzic ko
 * lmq2401 mỗi lần định làm chuyện gì trên Windows là không biết phải dùng phần mềm nào
<lmq2401> cả đống phần mềm
<lmq2401> miễn phí cũng có mà xài thử cũng có
<vubuntor715> lmq2401 nói đi
<vubuntor715> nếu mình biết thì chỉ cho
<GeekComp> log đã lên đến 2 trang lolz ngủ
<lmq2401> nó khó ở chỗ là đồ xài thử...có thể crack được nếu thích
<vubuntor715> cái vụ crack
<vubuntor715> thì thua
<vubuntor715> lmq2401 nhưng mà tìm crack có khó gì đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor715: tìm hộ mình crack ubuntu đi
<_Tux_> tìm mãi ếu thấy
<vubuntor715> @ mình chưa biết sài nửa
<vubuntor715> bạn kêu mình tìm crack làm sao dey
<vubuntor715> mà un là mở mà
<vubuntor715> củng cần crack nửa hả
<vubuntor715> GeekComp ak há
<vubuntor715> hỏi GeekComp này
<vubuntor715> bạn ấy biết
<lmq2401> miễn phí hay thương mại gì cũng crack được nên không biết dùng phần mềm gì trên WIndows
<vubuntor715> =))
<GeekComp> ờ ai ko biết cứ vô facebook của ta add bạn
<GeekComp> ta chỉ cho
<vubuntor715> miễn phí thì crack chi nửa vậy bạn
<vubuntor715> sài g+ ko
<GeekComp> g+ chưa có thằng bạn nào haha
<lmq2401> "Ubunut Loader"...crack xong rồi còn thêm cả logo OEM nữa :))
<vubuntor715> GeekComp tên nào
<GeekComp> https://plus.google.com/104015727161104522549 đấy thích thì vô mà add
 * lmq2401 tập gõ đi gõ lại chữ Ubuntu nhiều lần cho đúng
<bksupybot> Title: GeekComp Trần Nam - Google+ (at plus.google.com)
<vubuntor715> bụt nói kìa
<vubuntor715> bạn ấy chịu ko nổi
<vubuntor715> ;))
<vubuntor715> mà khoan
 * lmq2401 thấy "bụt" toàn nói những câu cú cao siêu chuẩn xác
<vubuntor715> GeekComp: bạn có tham gia vnzoom ko
<GeekComp> hỏi làm chi
<vubuntor715> lmq2401:  vnzoom ?
<GeekComp> vnzoom /me có cái nick gà đó.
<GeekComp> :|
 * lmq2401 có nghe tới trang đó
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: nếu nghe thì chưa đủ vào chơi
<vubuntor715> lmq2401: vui lắm
<GeekComp> ừ dzui
 * lmq2401 không còn ham mấy cái diễn đàn nữa
<vubuntor715> GeekComp
<vubuntor715> rồi đó
<vubuntor715> vào xem thử đi
<GeekComp> có gì hay đâu mà xem
<vubuntor715> :>
<vubuntor715> thấy trang mình chưa
<GeekComp> chưa thấy gì special
<vubuntor715> roi xem lai đi
<vubuntor715> ko có thấy bài đăng nào của mình ak
<GeekComp> bài đăng thì đầy ra đấy
<vubuntor715> xem đi
<vubuntor715> cm thử nào
<lmq2401> bài đăng với chả bùi đăng
 * lmq2401 nhớ còn từng nghe cái tên bùi đăng
<lmq2401> bùi đăng chung
<lmq2401> .seen chungbd
<bkphenny> lmq2401: I last saw chungbd at 2011-07-23 16:45:55 UTC on #vnluser
<vubuntor715> ^^
<vubuntor715> ớn chưa
<vubuntor715> cậu ấy là bd
<vubuntor715> kinh rứa
<vubuntor715> nam đâu rồi
<GeekComp> chi
<GeekComp> ko có gì đang cm
<GeekComp> đáng cm
<vubuntor715> coi clip đi
<vubuntor715> :>
<GeekComp> coi rồi
<GeekComp> chả có gì special
<GeekComp> kết luận thế này đk chưa
<vubuntor715> thế ak
<vubuntor715> :>
<vubuntor715> chÆ°a hot ak
<vubuntor715> mình muốn hỏi
<GeekComp> hỏi gì
<vubuntor715> but đâu hết rồi
<GeekComp> Bụt đi ngủ
<vubuntor715> pindgin có wc ko
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor715> chổ nào thế
<GeekComp> chỉ áp dụng cho gtalk
<GeekComp> trong plugin có đó
<GeekComp> tự vọc di
<lmq2401> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Nh%E1%BB%AFng_c%C3%A2u_h%E1%BB%8Fi_th%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Dng_g%E1%BA%B7p#H.C3.ACnh_nh.C6.B0_Pidgin_kh.C3.B4ng_c.C3.B3_chat_hay_webcam.3F
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor715> ủa
<vubuntor715> sao có cái lin là bạn kia nói
<lmq2401> vubuntor715: bạn kia là bạn nào
<vubuntor715> bksupybot
<lmq2401> vubuntor715: từ từ rồi sẽ hiểu được những gì 2 bạn này làm
<vubuntor715> ^^
<vubuntor715> làm sao để có 1 cái nick như bạn
<Lokiheero> vubuntor715: /nick tennick
<vubuntor715> là sao
<vubuntor715> 1 ví dụ đi
<vubuntor715> mình ko làm dc
<Lokiheero> vubuntor715: go~ vao, vi du gi nua
<vubuntor715> :(
<vubuntor715> sao ko dc ta
<vubuntor715> nam
<vubuntor715> sao đổi tên thế
<lmq2401> gõ gì mà không được?
<Pegasus|zzz> gõ "/nick <tên>" vô cái chỗ đang chat
<vubuntor715> đổi cái tên ấy
<lmq2401> dùng lệnh /nick <cái tên muốn đổi>
<vubuntor715> nick là cái nào
<lmq2401> là cái lệnh
<vubuntor715> khổ chưa
<vubuntor715> nảy h tưởng nick =))
<oke> ak há
<oke> thiz nhỉ
<lmq2401> oke: ngủ đi, phát hiện thêm nhiều cái nữa thì ngồi thích tới sáng
<oke> bksupybot: bạn này là ai thía
<lmq2401> bksupybot: hi
<oke> lmq2401: ?
<lmq2401> oke: bạn này ít nói lắm, ít nói hơn bạn bkphenny :))
<lmq2401> bkphenny: hi
<oke> lmq2401: thế hả
<oke> kinh thế
<lmq2401> bkphenny: hi!
<oke> lmq2401:  bạn ấy nói kinh lắm hả
<oke> lmq2401: sao nảy h im re thế
<lmq2401> bkphenny: ping
 * lmq2401 chắc nói sai gì đó nên mấy bạn này không hiểu
<oke> lmq2401: ai nói gì sai
<lmq2401> hoặc có khi bkphenny là đi ngủ rồi
<oke> lmq2401: bạn quen bạn ấy ko
<oke> cơ mà nam ngủ rồi ak
<lmq2401> nói chung là cũng quen ;))
<oke> lmq2401: thế ak
<oke> ^^
<lmq2401> .g bkphenny
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/06/19/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2011/06/19/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<lmq2401> bkphenny: who are you?
<lmq2401> oke: tìm hiểu về 2 bạn này đi, ít nói nhưng được việc lắm :)
<oke> lmq2401: ai cơ
<lmq2401> 3 bạn luôn: bkphenny, bksupybot, ubot2
 * lmq2401 đi ngủ
<oke> bksupybot: làm sao để chat wc bằng pindgin
<Lokiheero> oke: nó là con bot
<Lokiheero> bksupybot: whoami
<bksupybot> Lokiheero: I don't recognize you.
<Lokiheero> đó
<Lokiheero> .g supybot
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://supybot.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Supybot | Download Supybot software for free at SourceForge.net (at supybot.com)
<Lokiheero> .g phenny
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<bksupybot> Title: phenny - The Python IRC Bot (at inamidst.com)
<oke> Lokiheero: bạn ấy là ai
<Lokiheero> oke: ban luz gì, nó là con bot, 1 chương trình thôi
<oke> ak
<oke> ra là thế
<oke> thảo nào có cái link là có ban ấy ngay
<oke> Lokiheero:
<oke> ngủ rồi ah
<oke> ngủ ha
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-29
<vubuntor327> Chào mọi người, em mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu Ubuntu nên chưa rõ lắm, HDD của em 160G chia làm 4 ổ C D E F, C=D= 20G, Ổ C e đã cài win 7, giờ em muốn cài Ubuntu trên ổ D thì nên cài như thế nào để có thể khi boot vào mình chọn win 7 or Ubuntu. Và theo như những gì em tìm hiểu được thì cài Ubuntu yêu cầu mấy phân vùng cho file hệ thống, file swap, tức l
<vubuntor327> Có ai giúp e với :)
<afrendly> ai biết làm sao tự đăng nhập vào room chat ubuntu mà không cần nhập chanel nữa ko?
<afrendly> Có ai dùng fbpanel ko?
<afrendly> mãi mà Ko tạo đc volume icon cho nó à. Dọc doc thì thấy có plugin nhưng họ cũng ko hưỡng dẫn
 * CoconutCrab xài gnome-panel 
<CoconutCrab> he he
<afrendly> nạp vào thì nó ko chạy đc
<oke> hello mọi người
<vubuntor682> :D
<afrendly> gói lunar trong ubuntu có thể chuyển đổi ngày âm - dương.
<afrendly> Mình có ý ngĩ dùng nó trong conky với lênh execpi
<C4NoC> vay a`
<afrendly> nhưng ko biết làm sao conky dùng đc
<afrendly> thấy conky dùng lệnh đọc HDDtemp, anything nữa mà
<afrendly> có ai làm ko?
<afrendly> thêm tính năng hay mà
<C4NoC> hem xa`i conky
<C4NoC> co' bao gio+` tha^'y desktop dau
<C4NoC> :3
<afrendly> only command line?
<vubuntor295> cho minh hỏi là để xem tên 1 gói cài đặt thì gõ lệnh ji vậy
<afrendly> cần biết tên gới chứ
<afrendly> còn ko thì cứ vào synaptic mà tìm
<vubuntor295> vd như khi cài flash
<vubuntor295> thi mình apt-get install tên gói
<vubuntor295> thì cái tên gói đó mình tìm ở đâu
<afrendly> mình dùng lệnh lunar 2011 07 29
<afrendly> Lunar Version 2.2 (October 28, 2001)
<afrendly> Solar : 2011.7.29.0	Friday
<afrendly> Lunar : 2011.6.29.0	ShengXiao: Rabbit
<afrendly> GanZhi: Xin1-Mao3.Yi3-Wei4.Yi3-You3.Bing3-Zi3
<afrendly>         (GanZhi Order)	8-4.2-8.2-10.3-1
<afrendly>         (JiaZi Cycle)	28.32.22.13
<afrendly> BaZi (8-characters) according to 'Four Column Calculation':
<afrendly>         Xin1-Mao3.Yi3-Wei4.Yi3-You3.Bing3-Zi3
<afrendly>         (GanZhi Order)	8-4.2-8.2-10.3-1
<afrendly>         (JiaZi Cycle)	28.32.22.13
<afrendly> thì nó ra vậy
<afrendly> ai dùng nó vào conky đi
<afrendly> còn thiếu mỗi cái âm lịch cho conky
<afrendly> còn xài gói của Hồ Ngọc Đức dùng java thì chạy riêng lẻ rồi.
<afrendly> nhập hẳn ngày vào lệnh thì nó hiển thị đc
<afrendly> nhưng nếu truyền tham số qua hàm time thì ko đc
<afrendly> ai nghiên cứu xem thế nào với
<afrendly> dùng thử ${lunar ${time %Y %m %d}} và ${execpi 20 lunar ${time %Y %m %d}} đều ko đc
<afrendly> nhưng dùng ${execpi 20 lunar 2011 07 29} thì nó hiển thị đc như khi ta chạy trong tẻminal
<afrendly> ko ai quan tâm à?
<C4NoC> ko
<afrendly> phux phangf quas
<afrendly> tự nghiên cứu tiếp vậy
<C4NoC> :]
<vubuntor491> may bro cho hỏi gói để đi chuyển cửa sổ dẻo tên là gì vậy
<GeekComp> "đi chuyển cửa sổ dẻo" @.@ ếu hiểu pvx
<vubuntor491> khi mình di chuyển thì cái cửa sổ lượn lượn giống như dẻo vậy ak
<GeekComp> bạn search google compiz nha
<afrendly> Đã tích hợp đc lunar trong conky
<afrendly> nhưng còn có chữ trung quốc
<afrendly> có ai biết cách trích chuỗi ký tự số trong đó ra ko
<afrendly> SP đây mọi người: http://i.imgur.com/oHwe1.jpg
<afrendly> làm sao bo dc mấy chữ TQ vậy?
<afrendly> dùng lệnh này: ${font WenQuanYi Micro Hei Mono:size=10}${execi 1800 colunar|head -2|tail -1}$font
<vubuntor559> alo
<afrendly> phải đi rồi
<afrendly> tối gặp lại mọi người sau
<afrendly> :-/
<oke> lên rồi ấy ak
<oke> lmq2401: :D
<vubuntor506> hu hu các pro cho hỏi làm sao viết bài lên wiki đựoc nhỉ ? Mình 0 biết viết
<vubuntor506> có ai còn online k0 ?
<afrendly> Mình dùng lệnh hiển thị đc âm lịch trong conky rồi.
<afrendly> nhưng còn chữ TQ trong đó
<afrendly> giờ mình nghĩ dùng python để cắt lấy chuỗi ngày thấng đó
<afrendly> giống như conky_ring ấy
<afrendly> mọi người xem thế nào hỗ trợ với
<afrendly> KQ thế này: http://i.imgur.com/oHwe1.jpg
<vubuntor270> joined #ubuntu-vn
<oke> lmq
<oke> co do ko
<vubuntor011> co ai giup minh voi
<lmq2401> oke: chuyện gì?
<lmq2401> vubuntor506: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Tr%E1%BB%A3_gi%C3%BAp:M%E1%BB%A5c_l%E1%BB%A5c
<bksupybot> Title: Trợ giúp:Mục lục – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor506> lmq2401: thanks
<vubuntor853> sudo apt-get install pidgin thi lam sao minh biet ten goi la "pidgin" vay may anh
<v0ld3m0rt248> !doc
<ubot2> Factoid 'doc' not found
<v0ld3m0rt248> apt-get install pidgin là dùng trình quản lý gói apt-get cài dặt pidgin
<vubuntor853> minh hieu roi
<vubuntor853> nhung lam sao minh biet duoc ten goi la pidgin
<v0ld3m0rt248> nó sẽ cấu hình setup pack, ... pidgin
<v0ld3m0rt248> cài xong thì nó sẽ ở trong menu thôi
<vubuntor853> vd khi cai ma minh khong biet ten cua goi cai dat thi lam sao
<lmq2401> vubuntor853: thì phải biết mới tìm được chứ sao
<v0ld3m0rt248> ấn alt + f2 thì hiện ra hộp thoại Run rồi gõ pidgin vào đó
<vubuntor853> vi du nhu khi cai ibus
<vubuntor853> minh khong biet ten thi lam sao go lenh dc
<v0ld3m0rt248> mở termianl ra gõ tên ứng dụng bất kì vào
<v0ld3m0rt248> hay gõ vào terminal whereis tên ứng dụng
<lmq2401> vubuntor853: sao không dùng Ubuntu Software Center hay Sypaptic cho dễ
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401: terminal dịch ra tiếng việt là cái gi bác nhỉ ? tự nhiên e quên
<vubuntor853> troi, cai quan trong la minh khong biet duoc ten chinh xac cua ung ung ak
<lmq2401> thiết bị đầu cuố
<lmq2401> cuối
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401: thanks
<lmq2401> vubuntor853: cần gì biết chính xác
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor853: pidgin có phần help, about mà
<lmq2401> dựa vào các đặc điểm của chương trình mà mình biết để tìm
<vubuntor853> vay thi khi cai iBus
<vubuntor853> thi go lenh nao
<vubuntor853> minh khong tim duoc ten chinh xac cua no
<v0ld3m0rt248> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<lmq2401> tại sao cứ phải gõ lệnh
<lmq2401> thích gõ lệnh lắm hả
<v0ld3m0rt248> !newbie
<ubot2> Factoid 'newbie' not found
<Stanley00> v0ld3m0rt248:  :))
<vubuntor853> tap go lenh de xai may cai linux khac
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401:  chả lẽ lại .... 1 pro nào đó chơi linux FC học linux lpi ra chăng ?
<vubuntor853> chu ubuntu software center hoai thi wa may cai khac sao xai dc
<lmq2401> dùng lệnh apt-cache search [package name].
<lmq2401> vubuntor853: hình như cái lệnh này cũng chỉ dùng cho Debian hay mấy cái OS dựa trên nó như là Ubuntu
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401: apt là dành cho apt mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401: bác thử cài apt trên fedora core xem
<lmq2401> vubuntor853: nó là lệnh của dpkg thì phải
<lmq2401> v0ld3m0rt248: không dùng Fedora, nhưng nếu cài apt trên Fedora thì sao mà phải thử?
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w apt
<bkphenny> apt — adjective: 1. Fit or fitted; suited; suitable; appropriate, 2. (of persons or things) Having a habitual tendency; habitually liable or likely; disposed towards
<v0ld3m0rt248> .g apt
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt248: http://americanplayers.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Home | American Players Theatre (at americanplayers.org)
<lmq2401> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w APT
<bksupybot> Title: Advanced Packaging Tool - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for APT.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w DPKG
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for DPKG.
<v0ld3m0rt248> .w dpkg
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for dpkg.
<lmq2401> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<bksupybot> Title: dpkg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401:  :)
<lmq2401> dpkg hình như là viết tắt của Debian PacKGe
<v0ld3m0rt248> nobawk: hôm nay để quên codai ở đâu roài vây ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> lmq2401: yes sir
<lmq2401> *package
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-30
<nguyenvantuanrs> Tren ubuntu dung fan mem gi de ca(t' video vay moi ng?
<vubuntor355> có ai ko giúp mình với
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor355> mình dùng ubuntu tweak ko biết đụng chạm vào compiz kiểu gì nhưng khi reset máy lại màn hình đen sì, có các nào xóa bỏ các cấu hình unity hiện tại ko
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> khởi động lại đến chỗ cửa sổ đăng nhập
<nobawk> ấn ctrl + alt + f1
<nobawk> đăng nhập vào rồi gõ lệnh sau
<nobawk> !reset gnome
<nobawk> !search gnome
<nobawk> !find gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<ubot2> Found: get theme, reset gnome, gnome, gedit
<nobawk> vubuntor355: sau đó ấn ctrl + alt + f7
<vubuntor985> alo
<vubuntor985> ai cho em hoi voi
<vubuntor985> em vừa lên trang chủ unbutu down bộ cài về
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor985> dùng untra ISO để ghi đĩa
<vubuntor985> khi e cho đĩa vào cài
<nobawk> thì?
<vubuntor985> en chọn dòng install untubu
<vubuntor985> thứ 2 đấy
<vubuntor985> nó loat 1 lúc
<vubuntor985> rồi ra 1 dòng lẹnh như trong dos í
<vubuntor985> là làm sao hở anh
<vubuntor985> như kiểu là Enter 'Help' for a list of built - in commands
<vubuntor985> em ấn enter nó ra 1 dòng lệnh
<vubuntor985> để e đánh
<vubuntor985> đánh hoài mà ko được . anh Suport em với ...:(
<nobawk> dòng thứ 2 là dòng gì?
<nobawk> sao ko chọn try and install ubuntu
<nobawk> vubuntor985: có thể bạn down bị lỗi
<nobawk> nên vào phần check disk ở gần dưới cùng để check xem có bị lỗi hay ko :3
<vubuntor075> alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor075:  yo!
<vubuntor075> ai cho em hỏi em vừa down bộ cài untubu ở trang chủ về dùng untra ISO ghi đĩa
<vubuntor075> khi cho đĩa vào em cài rồi trọn dòng thứ 2 install untubu
<Stanley00> lúc nãy bạn mới hỏi đúng không?
<vubuntor075> nó loat 1 lúc rồi báo lỗi
<vubuntor075> đúng rồi. :(
<Stanley00> theo nobawk` nói thì có lẽ file iso của bạn bị lỗi, bạn đã check sum nó chưa?
<vubuntor075> thế là bị làm sao hở anh .?
<vubuntor075> em chÆ°a
<Stanley00> nobawk: nên vào phần check disk ở gần dưới cùng để check xem có bị lỗi hay ko :3
<vubuntor075> nễu lỗi thì phải down lại hả anh. :(
<Stanley00> uhm
<Stanley00> lần sau rút kinh nghiệm, tải file lớn về nên checksum kỹ trước khi làm tiếp nha :d
<vubuntor075> oke anh
<vubuntor075> hjx mà nó báo
<vubuntor075> down đủ về rồi
<vubuntor075> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso 685MB
<vubuntor075> em mới yên tâm burn ra đĩa
<vubuntor075> lại còn format ổ C nữa
<vubuntor075> lần đầu mới kài
<vubuntor075> lên e cũng ko rõ nguyên nhân luôn
<Stanley00> down đủ đâu có nghĩa là down lỗi đâu :d
<Stanley00> với lại, down lần sau nên dùng zsync á, đỡ phải down lại toàn bộ :D
<vubuntor075> ok a
<vubuntor075> check sum file ISO kiểu gì thế các a ơi
<Stanley|00> vubuntor075: lấy cái CD bạn mới burn ra á, ở gần cuối có dòng "Check disk for ..." đó
<Stanley|00> tạm thời dùng cái đó đi
<vubuntor075> ok a
<Jin9x> help
<ducgiang_8888> Jin9x: cứ nói đi
<Jin9x> à ko, xong rồi, cài file .deb bằng ubuntu software center mà sao nó cứ đứng yên lâu lắm, giờ thì chạy ổn rồi
<vubuntor834> các tên file của tớ bị lỗi phông chữ làm sao để chữa
<kid__> copy bộ font của windows sang chắc hết
<vubuntor834> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor775> bạn ơi cho tớ hỏi máy tớ chức năng đổi tên file không thực hiện được
<vubuntor775> làm sao để kích hoạt chức năng này
<vubuntor775> ấn chuột phải vào file thì chức năng rename bị mờ
<GeekComp> bạn ko đủ quyền
<vubuntor775> thế phải phải là root à
<vubuntor775> fie đấy ở trong thư mục của tớ mà
<vubuntor775> file tớ tạo ra cũng bị như vậy
<vubuntor775> tớ xin lỗi tớ nhầm
<vubuntor775> thế phải làm sao hả bạn
<vubuntor775> tớ không có quyền thật
<vubuntor775> file tớ tạo ra rename ngon
<vubuntor775> thế bây giờ phải làm sao hả bạn
<vubuntor775> những file tớ không có quyền ấy
<GeekComp> thì chạy dưới quyền root thoai
<vubuntor775> thanks
<vubuntor775> thế file trên ổ đĩa của win thi sao
<vubuntor118> có ai biết cách vào facebook bằng ubuntu ko vậy ?
<vubuntor118> sao mình chỉnh mà vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor118> có ai giúp với
<kid__> vubuntor118: chỉ mỗi ubuntu không vào được à?
<vubuntor118> ừ
<vubuntor118> còn windows thì vào bình thường
<vubuntor118> bạn có thể giúp mình đc ko
<vubuntor844> có ai rảnh hướng dẫn em ubuntu qua teamviewer hem nick yahoo em là : cacaoyoubin. đạ tạ nhìu
<lmq2401> vubuntor844: hướng dẫn chuyện gì?
<vubuntor844> tòan tập thưa anh
<vubuntor844> nếu anh có nhã ý xin anh add nick yahoo của em nha
<lmq2401> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<lmq2401> }help
<bksupybot> lmq2401: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<vubuntor844> ??
<vubuntor844> không cóa ai hít hả
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: yêu cầu cao quá, mình kham không nổi :))
<lmq2401> vubuntor844: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor844> chỉ huớng dẫn so so thoi
<Stanley00> vubuntor844: cái link bên trên chắc khả thi hơn á :d
<lmq2401> vubuntor844: dùng máy tính với mục đích chính là gì?
<Stanley00> khi gặp vấn đề, bạn lên đây hỏi lại có lẽ tốt hơn :D
<Stanley00> =))
<GeekComp> hắn out xong vô yahoo hỏi ta :-s
 * lmq2401 cười to hơn Stanley00
<Stanley00> cho hắn yahoo rồi à
<Stanley00> >:)
<GeekComp> hắn tự lấy của ta
<GeekComp> :-s
 * Stanley00 cười đểu hơn lmq2401
 * GeekComp nhìn đểu lmq2401 và Stanley00
<vubuntor745> có ai biết theme đẹp cho ubuntu hem??
<kid__> vubuntor745: http://www.deviantart.com/
<bksupybot> Title: deviantART: where ART meets application! (at www.deviantart.com)
<kid__> hình như nhầm
<Stanley00> vubuntor745: trang gnome-look.org được không bạn?
<vubuntor745> co theme dep ah
<Stanley00> đa số đều lấy từ trong đó ra
<Stanley00> nếu bạn không thích thì vào forum, có mục khoe desktop đấy, hỏi mấy bác trong ấy :D
<vubuntor745> uhm de vao xem thu
<vubuntor745> tim nay gio met con mat qua
<vubuntor745> dau co muc khoe desktop dau
<vubuntor745> chi giup lun di tim oai qua hjx hjx cho xin duong link cua muc ay lun
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=205
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh Ubuntu Desktop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor745> thaks nhiu nha
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor919>  
<vubuntor919> cho em hoi cai nay
<vubuntor919> hiện đang xài ubuntu 10.04 LTS mới cài cái gnome 3 gì gi đó sao không thấy động tĩnh gi ráo
<vubuntor919> các lão đại chỉ giúp em
<vubuntor919> sao không ai chi het vay
<vubuntor919> moi nguoi dau het roi
<C4NoC> sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: voi may ca'i distro nhu ubuntu
<C4NoC> thi` ca`i tu`m lum len met lam
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: gnome3 ko co' cho 10.04
<vubuntor919> ?
<C4NoC> va` 11.04 ko du`ng gnome 3
<vubuntor919> CHI CO GNOME SHELL THOI HA BAN
<C4NoC> ca`i len o'i toe` loe
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: muon xa`i gnome 3 thi` ca`i Fedora 15
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: thi'ch tu`y chi?nh nhie^`u
<C4NoC> thi` ngien cuu Arch Linuk
<C4NoC> Linux*
<vubuntor919> gio phai doi qua do nua ah`
<vubuntor919> fedora
<vubuntor919> thoi luoi qua
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: he^ he^, xa`i linux ma` luoi
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: ne^n thu+? nhie^`i distro
<vubuntor919> oh`
<vubuntor919> ah co nick chat hok ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor919: the^' day hok phai nick chat a`
#ubuntu-vn 2011-07-31
<vubuntor205> e upgrade lên ubuntu 11.04 tự nhiên grub bị lỗi không vào được ubuntu nữa
<vubuntor205> bây h làm sao ta
<kid__> vubuntor205: phục hồi lại:)
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor205> nó vào sh:grub rùi, trong này không có lệnh nào để cứu ah`
<kid__> vubuntor205: link o? tren do
<vubuntor693> repair grub bị lỗi error 15 khi find /boot làm sao rừng ơi
<vubuntor693> hok có ai hết zj trùi
<afrendly>  vubuntor693: Làm thao HD trên đó
<afrendly> bại cài lại grub2 vào rồi find boot là đc mà
<vubuntor693> afrendly: không cài được grub 2
<afrendly> nếu bạn làm đúng như HD thì đc.
<afrendly> có mount đc phân vùng ko?
<vubuntor693> không fdisk -l được luôn
<afrendly> cái đó chỉ là tìm xem phân vùng bạn cài ở địa chỉ nào thôi
<afrendly> nếu biết rồi thì ko cần
<afrendly> vì dụ /dev/sda1 chẳng hạn
<vubuntor693> hình như nó nằm ở sd5
<afrendly> vậy thì cứ thế mount vào
<afrendly> rồi cài grub2 vài
<vubuntor693> mount sao <afrendly>
<afrendly> theo hd trên đó
<afrendly> vào đó, ở mục cài khôi phục grub2 ấy
<vubuntor693> đâu có thấy hướng dẫn đâu
<afrendly> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> không trả lời pm nếu có thắc mắc liên quan tới ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> vì channel này được log
<afrendly> ok
<CoconutCrab> những giải đáp ở đây có thể hữu ích cho người khác sau này
<CoconutCrab> khi họ google
<CoconutCrab> còn C hay ngôn ngữ nào cũng có thể lập trình GUI
<CoconutCrab> nếu có thư viện
<CoconutCrab> với C thì có thể dùng GTK để viết giao diện
<CoconutCrab> C++ thì Qt
<afrendly> vậy trong linux dùng thư viện nào
<CoconutCrab> .g gtk tutorial
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://developer.gnome.org/gtk-tutorial/2.90/
<bksupybot> Title: GTK+ 2.0 Tutorial (at developer.gnome.org)
<CoconutCrab> con bot chết rồi sao....
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: con bot nào
<_Tux_> vẫn thấy chúng nó sống cả đấy chứ
<_Tux_> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<CoconutCrab> ok, vẫn sống khỏe
<CoconutCrab> lúc nãy tưởng con phenny bị đơ
<_Tux_> afrendly: <- bác này thích PM vãi
<afrendly> ah
<afrendly> tưởng hỏi riêng đc
<afrendly> chưa tham gia nhièu
<vubuntor693> mount rùi update lun hả <afrendly>
<afrendly> cài grub2 vào trước
<afrendly> update sau
<vubuntor693> trong đó ghi khó hỉu quá
<afrendly> cứ làm theo hd là dc
<CoconutCrab> hỏi riêng thì không sao, nhưng vấn đề gì hữu ích thì nên hỏi ở trong channel
<afrendly> nghĩ chỉ hữu ích cho mình
<afrendly> vì chưa học qua
<afrendly> cũng thích nhưngđc học gì
<vubuntor693> chỉ cài được grub-pc thôi
<vubuntor693> không cài được grub2
<afrendly> cài grub báo lỗi gì ko
<vubuntor693> grub2 has no installation candidate
<vubuntor693> hjc
<vubuntor693> mò từ sáng h mà chưa đc
<vubuntor693> afrendly: còn đó không bạn
<afrendly> cài ubuntu lên phân vùng hay wubi
<afrendly> khi update có báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor693> cài lên phân vùng lun
<vubuntor693> chỉ báo lỗi samba4, rùi chả thấy nó báo grub-pc ji`
<vubuntor693> không báo restart lun
<vubuntor693> sao bạn ui
<afrendly> khi khởi động có menu boot ko?
<vubuntor693> chỉ có sh:grub thôi ah`
<afrendly> khi ban upgrade có vd gì ko
<vubuntor693> chỉ có lỗi về samba4 thôi, và không hiện lên grub-pc
<afrendly> Bạn đọc kỹ lại wiki theo địa chỉ trên, chú ý mục cách 1 và cách 2
<afrendly> làm kchinhs xác cách 1 xem
<vubuntor693> bây h input/output error lun rùi
<afrendly> chạy live cd mà
<afrendly> khởi động lại và vào băng cd rồi làm
<vubuntor693> ừa, đang chạy live cd lun muk
<afrendly> unmount het rồi làm lại
<vubuntor432> phat wifi tren laptop acer 5732z chay ubuntu 10.04 chay song song voi xp3
<vubuntor432> giuo em voi
<vubuntor432> ok thank
<vubuntor968> hi
<CoconutCrab> :)
 * C4NoC ta't CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor340> hi
<vubuntor340> có ai giúp với
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor340> có ai Việt Nam không
<vubuntor340> ??
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> toan` tay het' a`
<vubuntor340> eee viet nam ha
<vubuntor340> mung wa
<lmq2401> Ubuntu-VN vậy VN là gì? :)
<vubuntor340> èo
<vubuntor340> giúp với bà con
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor340> card wireless ubuntu ko nhận
<vubuntor340> ko có bst871 dc wifi
<vubuntor340> đôi khi bắt dc nhưng vô hem dc mặc dù win7 vào dc
<vubuntor570> chao
<vubuntor570> co ai jup minh voi
<vubuntor340> =.=
<vubuntor340> chăng ai reply
<vubuntor570> minh muon vao chat paltalk nhung k biet lam sao
<vubuntor570> chao
<kid__> paltalk hả
<kid__> paltalk không chạy được trên Ubuntu đâu bạn
<vubuntor570> minh moi vo
<ignotusp> vubuntor340, ban can giup gi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-23
<vubuntor809> mọi ng ơii h mình không mún download mà mua đĩa vê cài thì sao nhỉ >
<C4NoC> ai bán đâu mà mua
<vubuntor809> ==''
<vubuntor809> mà hiên h
<vubuntor809> nên xài fiên bản nào nhỉ
<vubuntor809> thấy ng ta hay ài 10.04 j đó
<C4NoC> 12.04
<vubuntor976> 2
<vubuntor976> co ai hem
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor098> em out nha
<vubuntor098> bb :)
<CoconutCrab> :)
<CoconutCrab> em ngủ ngon nhé
<CoconutCrab> à, em có xe không?
<vubuntor098> hong
<CoconutCrab> uh, rồi
<CoconutCrab> vậy để anh xem
<CoconutCrab> giờ em đi ngủ đã nhé
<vubuntor098> ok mai goi sau
 * CoconutCrab lôi sách ra nhai
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-24
<vubuntor937> alo
<vubuntor937> hoi chut ban oi
<tomsoftmedia> Xin chào
<tomsoftmedia> Có ai ở đây không ?
<xdien> hi
<tomsoftmedia> Xin chào
<tomsoftmedia> Cho mình hỏi vấn đề về kích thước màn hình trong Ubuntu được không ?
<xdien> bạn cứ hỏi
<tomsoftmedia> Màn hình của mình là 1280x1024
<tomsoftmedia> Nhưng Ubuntu không nhận dạng được
<tomsoftmedia> Cuối cùng màn hình của mình rất bé và không thể nhìn được
<tomsoftmedia> Mình đã thử cài đặt FGLRX qua các driver nhưng vẫn không hoạt động
<NgoHuy> bạn dùng card rời hay onboard :)
<NgoHuy> drivers bạn đang dùng là gì
<NgoHuy> :)
<tomsoftmedia> Thực ra mình hỏi cho bạn mình
<tomsoftmedia> [11:28.48] <forte> RESOLUTION, COMRADE
<tomsoftmedia> [11:29.21] <forte> MY MONITOR'S NATIVE RESOLUTION IS 1280x1024
<tomsoftmedia> [11:29.28] <forte> BUT UBUNTU CAN'T DETECT IT
<tomsoftmedia> [11:29.52] <forte> INSTALLING FGLRX THROUGH ADDICTIONAL DRIVERS CAUSES OUT OF RANGE
<tomsoftmedia> @NgoHuy: bạn ấy dùng card dời
<tomsoftmedia> radeon hd 7470m
<NgoHuy> disable crad rời rồi thử với onboard xem bạn, xem tình hình thế nào, ok rồi thì xem lại vấn đề drivers sau :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-25
<vubuntor933> moi nguoi cho e hoi chut a
<vubuntor933> bo go mac dinh cua Ubutu 11 khong go duoc tieng viet kieu Telec
<kid_> vubuntor933: mình gõ bình thường
<vubuntor145> có ai ở đây ko nhì
<vubuntor145> cho mình hỏi tại sao cài vlc trên ubuntu 12.04 lại mất tiêng vậy
<kid_> mỗi vlc mất tiếng thôi hả bạn?
<vubuntor145> tất cả các ứng dụng cài thêm vào
<vubuntor145> trừ các ứng dụng mặcđinh khi cài thêm vào
<kid_> nghĩa là như thế nào nhỉ
<kid_> giờ cái gì phát ra được nhạc và cái gì không
<kid_> *âm thanh
<vubuntor145> chẳng hạn nghe nhạc thì nghe được băng moi chương trình rhythmbox musci play
<vubuntor145> còn xem vi deo thì nghe được bằng movie play
<kid_> rhymthmbox vẫn chạy được còn vlc thì chạy nhưng không có tiếng?
<vubuntor145> cài các ứng dụng khác không có tiếng
<vubuntor145> nói chung là các ứng dụng ngoài cài vào là không có âm thanh
<vubuntor145> ngoài mấy ứng dụng mặc định trên ubuntu tìm về
<vubuntor145> làm thế nào để nghe được nhạc trực tuyến trên web hả bạn
<kid_> vubuntor145: nghe trên mp3 zing không được à
<kid_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor145> mình vào trang nghe nhạc nhưng kick vào bài hát ko nghe được
<kid_> thử cái đó coi
<vubuntor284> hello
<kid_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor284>  ca nha
<vubuntor284> co ai o day ko
<kid_> nope
<vubuntor284> ban oi, giup minh chut dc khong
<vubuntor284> moi nguoi oi
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor284> minh co 1 file
<vubuntor284>  mình có 1 file
<vubuntor284> chạy trên bản ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor284> chạy bình thường
<vubuntor284> nhưng cũng file đó
<vubuntor284> mình chạy trên ubuntu server
<vubuntor284> thì lại khong được
<vubuntor284> nó báo not found
<vubuntor284> là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor284> mình phân quyền là sudo chmod 777 -R rsmb
<vubuntor284> ở trên s
<vubuntor284> ở trên desktop của mình vẫn chạy ok
<vubuntor145> cài song sao vẫn ko nghe được nhạc hả bạn
<vubuntor284> nhưng trên server nó báo not found khi chạy file này : ./broker
 * kid_ trỏ n0bawk 
<vubuntor284> mình đang cấu hình để test mấy cái Small Message Broker
<vubuntor284> bây h mình làm thế nào để chạy file broker kia mọi người nhỉ
<kid_> vubuntor284: thử paste cái output lỗi lên đây coi
<vubuntor284> dùng lệnh ./broker thì nó báo not found
<kid_> not found
<vubuntor284> ok chờ mình chút
<vubuntor284> đây là phân quyền mình đặt cho file đó :
<vubuntor284> -rwxr-xr-x 1 test test 79464 Aug 18  2010 broker
<vubuntor284> mình chạy nhó như thế này  $ ./broker
<kid_> vubuntor145: thử khởi động lại trình duyệt coi
<vubuntor284> -sh: 71: ./broker: not found
<vubuntor284> nó báo như thế
<vubuntor284> vấn đề
<vubuntor284> mình đnag config cái server , dùng luôn command
<vubuntor284> ai gặp lỗi này chỉ giúp mình cách chạy file kiểu này với
<vubuntor284> hay mình phân quyền không đúng nhỉ
<kid_> vubuntor284: chờ sn vào nhé
 * kid_ noob
<vubuntor284> là như thế nào hả <kid_>
<vubuntor284> bạn làm ơn chỉ giùm mình với dc ko vậy?
<kid_> vubuntor284: sn CoconutCrab kìa
<kid_> hỏi đi:)
<vubuntor284> hic
<vubuntor284> noi chuyen rieng nhu the nao y nhi
<kid_> vubuntor284: hỏi lại đi
<vubuntor284> ok
<vubuntor284> @CoconutCrab ! cho mình hỏi chút nhé
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor284> mình có 1 file chạy
<vubuntor284> nhưng mà khi chạy nó bằng lệnh
<vubuntor284> ./broker
<vubuntor284> nó nó báo not found
<vubuntor284> là sao nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> chmod u+x broke
<CoconutCrab> chmod u+x broker
<vubuntor284> mình thử chomod a+x
<vubuntor284> nhưng nó báo
<vubuntor284> command not found
<CoconutCrab> chmod
<CoconutCrab> làm gì có chomod
<CoconutCrab> á
<vubuntor284> $ sudo chmod u+x broker
<vubuntor284> $ ./broker
<vubuntor284> -sh: 78: ./broker: not found
<vubuntor284> vẫn thế bạn ạ
<vubuntor284> mà khi mình dùng file này trên ubuntu
<vubuntor284> phiên bản cài trên desktop thì vô tư
<vubuntor284> phân quyền song cái chạy liền
<vubuntor284> nhưng mình làm tương tự trên server
<vubuntor284> VPS thfi ko dc
<vubuntor284> bay h minhf phai lam the nao nhi
<vubuntor284> drwxrwxrwx 14 test test 4096 Jul 25 02:07 rsmb
<vubuntor284> cả file đó mình thử cho nó full quyền vẫn ko xi nhê gì
<CoconutCrab> sudo ./broker
<vubuntor284> nó ko chạy
<vubuntor284> cũng ko thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor284> mình đã thử
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> cài cái lăng nhăng vô hả
<CoconutCrab> xem đường dẫn của cái trong file kia là gì
<vubuntor284> đây nhé
<vubuntor284> rsmb/linux
<CoconutCrab> mở file shell ra mà sửa
<CoconutCrab> cái này là riêng của phần mềm đó
<CoconutCrab> lỗi của nó
<vubuntor284> hic hic, dòng lệnh
<vubuntor284> à ừ nhỉ
<vubuntor284> có cách nào
<vubuntor284> mở nó luôn trên cửa sổ lệnh ko bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor284> ngoài cách dùng vi với nano
<CoconutCrab> tự mò xem nó gọi cái kia ở đâu thì sửa
<CoconutCrab> less
<vubuntor284> ok
<vubuntor284> thank bạn
<vubuntor284> để mình mò thử
<vubuntor557> chào các bạn
<vubuntor557> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor557> sao mình kết nối máy in từ Ubuntu đến máy in trên windows
<vubuntor557> sao lúc in ra nó cứ hỏi password vậy
<kid__> thì cứ nhập pass vào:p
<vubuntor557> nhập pass vào nó cũng báo fail
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor557: vào cái máy windows đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho phép share đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> bọn W7 nó hay bựa vậy
<vubuntor715> any Vietnamese here?
<n0bawk> no
<n0bawk> toàn dân vê nê duê na ko à
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ờ, làm gì có chú Việt Nam nào =))
<vubuntor715> =)) bác nào giúp mình cài ubuntu với đc ko
<vubuntor715> Mình thực hiện các bước rùi đến mục chọn múi giờ thì nó hiện ra thông báo j` đó có ghi là lỗi CD/DVD
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor715: USB đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài cho đỡ bị lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài bằng CD hay bị kiểu vậy lắm
<vubuntor715> xài usb đó bác
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho xin cái screenshot
<Tux|Ubuntu> checksum file iso lúc tạo USB boot kĩ chưa
<vubuntor715> check đi check lại hết rùi :(
<vubuntor715> làm theo hướng dẫn của Giangbéo đó.download toàn bộ trong bài viết đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor715: dùng unetbootin hay cái gì để tạo boot ?
<vubuntor715> mình dùng ubetbootin
<kid__> giờ đi cài lại rồi đến chỗ bị lỗi thì screenshot nó lại
<kid__> =)
<vubuntor715> creenshot rồi mừ tìm thấy chít liền
<vubuntor715> hi sinh cái ổ 50G để cài mà ko đc bùn ghê
 * Tux|Ubuntu hi sinh bao nhiêu thứ rồi có được cái gì đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuyện thường
<vubuntor715> nản ghê. đc dùng thử thì sướng mà ko thể nào cài đc
<vubuntor999> help help help
<vubuntor999> loi nay la loi j vay cac pac
<Tux|Ubuntu> là lỗi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor999> day
<vubuntor999> dang cai ne`
<vubuntor999> de chup cai hinh cho coi
<vubuntor999> [Errno5]
<vubuntor999> loi [errno5] Input/Output error
<vubuntor999> [errno5] Input/Output error Cai nay la loi j vay moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor999> [errno5] Input/Output error
<kid__> fsck -cc /dev/sda1
<kid__> có mấy hdd?
<Tux|Ubuntu> lỗi I/O từ cái USB/CD/DVD vô :D
<vubuntor999> co 3 HDD
<vubuntor999> cai tren o D
<vubuntor999> da chia het cac o? theo dung huong dan roi
<kid__> vubuntor999: checksum coi
<vubuntor999> check roi ban ak. tat ca cac MD5 deu dung
<kid__> thế cái hdd đang cài là hdd mấy?
<vubuntor999> minh cai vao sda2
<kid__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910258
<supybot_zombie> Title: [SOLVED] ERRNO 5 Input/Output Error - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<kid__> thử cái này coi:)
<vubuntor999> hieu dc chet lien
<kid__> ubiquity --no-migration-assistant
<kid__> gõ cái đó vào terminal coi
<vubuntor999> thay bao la
<vubuntor999> ubiquity is already running
<kid__> ờ lạ nhỉ
<kid__> thử install lại coi
<vubuntor914> haiz. mih vua nay la vubuntor999
<vubuntor914> van bi loi Erron5
<vubuntor914> Kid oi help minh voi
<vubuntor914> cai lenh luc nay la j vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: sn ra tay cứu giúp bạn vubuntor914 kìa
<kid__> lolz
<kid__> vubuntor914: vẫn không được à:D
<vubuntor914> da xong. mat het o? ko choi cai tro nay nua~
<vubuntor914> :))
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor914> mat het o? roi
<kid__> ẹc
<kid__> mình xui dại à@@
<vubuntor914> dai. cung'
<kid__> vubuntor914: dữ liệu quan trọng lắm không
<vubuntor914> gio ko khoi phuc lai o dc nua
<vubuntor914> toan 3dmax :((
<vubuntor914> 3D-max cua thang ban gui nho` va game la chinh' :)
<kid__> chậc
<kid__> g7  thơm quá
<vubuntor914> Chai` oi ko khoi phuc la cai o D ve NTFS dc nua :(
<kid__> dùng gpart mà format
<vubuntor914> dang dung no ma cu bao loi~
<vubuntor914> chao nha'
<Tux|Ubuntu> là la la la
<Tux|Ubuntu> là lá là la
<vubuntor385> ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor385> có ai không
<vubuntor385> ????????
<kid___> nope
<vubuntor385> ???
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-26
<kenciji> hello
<kenciji> minh dang co viec muon nho cac ban giup bang temview
<kenciji> van de la may cua minh su dung Motherboard P8Z 68-V LX, minh su dung ubuntu 11.04 nhung no khong nhan card
<kenciji> minh da thu dung du moi cach tren 4rum chi nhung khong duoc, doi khi bi dung may luon
<kenciji> sau do phai cai lai ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> kenciji: VGA intel onboard
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay VGA rời
<Tux|Ubuntu> túm lại là nó hoạt động bình thường là nó nhận
<kenciji> minh co su dung ca VGA roi nua
<kenciji> 813 691 428    8484
<kenciji> teamview cua minh ban vo xem thu nhe
<kenciji> :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu hem dùng TeamViewer
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngại cài wine lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> kenciji: bạn dùng VGA của hãng nào. nVidia hay ATI ?
<kenciji> nVidia
<kenciji> minh thay ben Win no nhan la nVidia
<Tux|Ubuntu> kenciji: bạn cài Drivers của nVidia cho bên này chưa ?
<kenciji> minh co cho cd vo nhung khong co setup linux
<kenciji> minh cung co mot may doi cu main cung cua ASUS luon va xai card roi
<kenciji> cai ubuntu 11.04 thi thay no nhan het
<kenciji> con may nay moi rap chay cor i5 cung Asus
<kenciji> chi co moi cai VGA la no khong nhan
<kenciji> wifri hay am thay deu nhan
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn đọc phần cài drivers cho VGA ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> restart vào recovery mode chứ không làm ở môi trường đồ họa
<kenciji> ok thanks ban nhieu lam
<kenciji> de minh co thu
<kenciji> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de1 (rev a1)
<kenciji> minh kiem tra bang lspci thay no bao nhu zay
<kenciji> vay cai nay co phai no da nhan card VGA rui khong
<kenciji> thanks supybot_zombie, minh da cai dat duoc VGA rui
<n0bawk> congrat
<C4NoC>  há»­
<C4NoC> bot support à
<kenciji> co ai lam app facebook khong cho minh hoi xiu nhe
<kenciji> :)
<vubuntor851> loi could not open location file:///home/thanh
<vubuntor851> help
<kid__> mở bằng cách nào vậy?
<vubuntor851> place -->  home folder
<vubuntor851> No application is registered as handling this file
<vubuntor851> ai biet giup minh voi
<vubuntor851> moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor851> nen k ro lam
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-27
<vubuntor367> C4NoC: hi đại ca :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor367: hi em
<vubuntor847> my ubuntu server is not connect to putty, winscp. Help me?
<vubuntor809> alo
<vubuntor809> ban oi cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor809> có ai không
<Dynamo> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor809
<ubot2> vubuntor809: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor809> em đang có vấn đề
<vubuntor809> cần capture TCP/IP : Port from Host A to host B
<vubuntor809> anh chỉ giúp em dùng lệnh gì với ạ
<vubuntor809> ví dụ: khi có 1 action telnet từ host A sang b
<vubuntor809> phải ra được: xxx.xxx.xxx.A: 3469  -> xxx.xxx.xxx.B :443  via xxx.xxx.xxx.gateway
<vubuntor809> khi mình ping hay có action nào đó, nó không lưu data trong /log/messages anh nhỉ
<vubuntor809> vậy có cách nèo không
<vubuntor809> [16:59] <vubuntor809> em đang có vấn đề [16:59] <vubuntor809> cần capture TCP/IP : Port from Host A to host B [16:59] <vubuntor809> anh chỉ giúp em dùng lệnh gì với ạ
<Dynamo1> .g capture TCP/IP linux
<phenny_zombie> Dynamo1: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/example-for-netwrok-packet-code-for-creating-a-module-and-access-the-packet-data-922152/
<Dynamo> sorry mạng mình lởm nên out lúc nào không biết @.@
<vubuntor809> cai nè phức tạp vậy
<vubuntor809> có lệnh nào kiểu như tcpdump
<vubuntor809> nó lắng nghe các port, :D
<vubuntor423> co ai khong
<vubuntor423> giup minh voi
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor423
<ubot2> vubuntor423: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor423> minh muon tao repo tren may tinh de cai lai thi phai lam the nao
<Dynamo> vubuntor423: bạn đọc bài này nhé
<Dynamo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090731
<supybot_zombie> Title: Creating a Trusted Local Repository from which Software Updates can be installed. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Dynamo> hoặc không hiểu bài trên thì làm theo bài này
<Dynamo> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=963
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tạo một local repo đơn giản để cài đặt Software Offline - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor423> thanks Dynamo, de minh thu xem
<Dynamo> không có gì
<vubuntor809> cái vụ của em có lệnh gì hay không anh Dynamo
<Dynamo> ủa, bạn đọc theo bài trên chưa
<vubuntor809> em đọc rồi
<vubuntor809> nó code C
<vubuntor809> làm 1 đoạn dài ngoằng
<vubuntor809> :D khó áp dụng được anh ạ
<Dynamo> mình cũng không rõ lắm, chắc phải hỏi sn chuyên về network :d
<vubuntor809> chỉ cần mình capture được TCP:port được log ở đâu trong hệ thống
<vubuntor809> :D
<CoconutCrab> tcpdump
<vubuntor809> dùng cái này rồi anh ạ
<vubuntor809> khi dung tcpdump, nó không chỉ được port cho IPsource
<vubuntor809> cũng không chỉ được gói dữ liệu phi qua gw nào
<CoconutCrab> vậy huh
<Dynamo> nhìn cái man của tcpdump đã không muốn đọc @@
<vubuntor809> em thử iptables -output qua 1 số cổng roài
<CoconutCrab> thế muốn lọc cái gì
<vubuntor809> nhưng nói chung là nó vẫn không log được, giống như thằng ethereal ấy
<vubuntor809> Khi có 1 action vào máy mình: vd telnet : em cần capture tcp soure:port > tcp des:port
<CoconutCrab> des:port của máy mình thì set sẵn rồi còn muốn biết chi nữa
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor809> nhưng không biết mình lắng nghe trên cổng nào
<vubuntor809> vì có nhiều dịch vụ khác nhau
<CoconutCrab> netstat -ntp
<vubuntor809> nestart -ntp chỉ ra những port cố định
<vubuntor809> nhưng em muốn nó chạy realtime cơ
<CoconutCrab> telnet gì mà lại bind lăng nhăng
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor809> telnet chỉ là ví  dụ thôi
<CoconutCrab> máy khác connect vào máy mình, tức là máy mình phải bind port
<CoconutCrab> chương trình nào kì khôi mà cứ mở port liên tục
<vubuntor809> giả sử con máy của mình đang nối vào mạng hay share dữ liệu
<vubuntor809> khi 1 máy khác nó vào lấy dữ liệu
<vubuntor809> thì mình phải biết nó vào qua cổng nào, máy mình nghe ơ cổng nào
<CoconutCrab> thế quản lý cái chương trình nghe gọi ấy
<CoconutCrab> còn không thì iptables dùng module log
<vubuntor809> dạ, em không được dùng tool ạ
<CoconutCrab> bài tập à
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor809> ấy, cái đáy hay đấy
<vubuntor809> iptables -A INPUT -j LOGGING
<vubuntor809> em dùng cái nè rồi, nhưng vấn đề không biết KQ nó cho vào đâu
<CoconutCrab> dmesg
<vubuntor809> anh có cái 'module log' cho em với
<CoconutCrab> thêm state new nữa
<vubuntor809> dạ như nào ạ
<CoconutCrab> nó đưa vào trong system log
<CoconutCrab> dmesg là ra
<vubuntor809> state new là của dmesg à anh
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> thôi, tóm lại nó log vào trong system log
<CoconutCrab> sửa syslog cho nó viết ra 1 file rồi rotate thế nào đấy thì tùy
<vubuntor809> vâng cảm ơn anh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-28
<vubuntor692> hi
<vubuntor861> how to setup Unbuntu?
<vubuntor011> Hi ad
<vubuntor011> cho hoi may minh cai ubuntu 12.04 vao k su dung duoc touchpad
<vubuntor011> may minh la Toshiba satilite pro c640
<vubuntor011> i can't use touchpad in ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor011> please help me
<vubuntor011> my pc is Toshiba satilite pro c640
<n0bawk> check lại coi xem cái touchpad có bị tắt hay ko
<n0bawk> có nút bấm hay gì đó
<vubuntor011> minh an Fn + bieu tuong touchpad roi
<vubuntor011> k tac dung
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor011: vaò terminal gõ lệnh synclient
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor011
<ubot2> vubuntor011: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<chiefree> chào các bác
<chiefree> ubuntu dash của e bị mất hết các icons sau khi update ạ
<chiefree> http://uppix.net/d/d/5/0951ea59b12c11e0e241c6e08fb81.png
<chiefree> hình như trên ạ
<chiefree> giúp e với
<chiefree> e thử nhiều cách rồi mà ko đc
<chiefree> alo
<chiefree> có ai ở đây không ạ
<vubuntor037> hello
<vubuntor037> pls help me
<vubuntor037> alo
<vubuntor037> có ai ko?
<vubuntor149> hi
<vubuntor149> cho hỏi thăm tí mọi người
<vubuntor149> laptop HP dv4t với cấu hình Core 2 Dou P8600 2.4Ghz, ram 3G, card NVIDIA Gerfoce G 105 512MB có cài đc Ubuntu kho
<vubuntor149> Bản nào thì ổn định trên laptop này
<vubuntor149> alo
<Tux|Windoof> thuê bao quý khách gọi hiện thời hết tiền
<Tux|Windoof> vui lòng quý khách nạp thẻ và gọi lại sau ;)
<vubuntor149> có ai biết không zậy
<vubuntor149> laptop HP dv4t với cấu hình Core 2 Dou P8600 2.4Ghz, ram 3G, card NVIDIA Gerfoce G 105 512MB có cài đc Ubuntu kho
<vubuntor149> alo
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor149: được
<vubuntor149> hi
<vubuntor149> cuối cùng cũng có người raply
<vubuntor149> hi
<vubuntor149> thế bản nào đầy đủ driver và ổn định nhất vậy pro
<vubuntor149> @Tux|Windoof
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor149: bản nào cũng được
<vubuntor149> chắc hok đó pro
<vubuntor149> nói sao nghe đơn giản vậy
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor149: vậy có gì khó lắm à ?
<vubuntor149> bản mới nhất là 12.04 ah
<vubuntor149> chắc lên liền thôi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor149: Ubuntu thì là thế
<vubuntor149> khà khà
<vubuntor149> <Tux|Windoof>: để cài đặt thì cần gì hả pro
<Tux|Windoof> File iso, USB, công cụ tạo boot
<Tux|Windoof> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor149> thank you
<vubuntor149> ^^
<vubuntor876> Cho mình hỏi orca screen reader để làm gì, có cần thiết ko?
<vubuntor876> tiếng anh cùi nên đọc ko hiểu @@
#ubuntu-vn 2012-07-29
<vubuntor081> minh moi dung ubuntu ko biet ban nao co yahoo de minh pm hoi tham ti@@
<vubuntor111> khi mình gõ tiếng Việt trong Abiword thì nó tự hiện lên khung nhỏ
<vubuntor111> trong khung ấy là nội dung mình đang gỗ
<vubuntor111> trong khung ấy là nội dung mình đang gõ
<vubuntor111> có cách nào xoá nó đi ko
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-22
<vubuntor899> moi nguoi biet phan mem nao fake ip cho ubuntu khong
<vubuntor899> khong ai biet cach fake ip aha
<Cua> không
<vubuntor472> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor472> mình xài lubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor472> vậy làm sao để bật ibus lên vậy
<vubuntor472> trong công cụ hệ thống mình bấm ibus mà nó hong hiện lên gì hết
<vubuntor506> Umm anyone seen the Crab lately?
<vubuntor399> chao moi nguoi, co ai cho minh hoi 1 van de ve DNS dc ko?
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-24
<vubuntor182> chào
<Cua> ciao
<vubuntor182> Cho hỏi, sao cài màn hình tự động tắt khi tôi không thiết lập tắt tự động (10 phút là nó tắt).
<Cua> bạn vào settings, mục brightness and lock
<Cua> xem cái mục turn screen off when inactive for...
<Cua> nó đang để là bao giây?
<vubuntor182> là "Never"
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> vậy chắc nó tắt vì dpms
<Cua> thực ra nếu bạn không có nhu cầu bắt buộc nó phải bật
<Cua> thì tắt đi sẽ tốt hơn, tránh bị cháy màn hình
<vubuntor182> Cái đó thì rất tốt nhưng cái speaker của tôi nằm trên cái màn hình.
<Cua> hơ?
<Cua> tắt màn hình thì màn hình tắt thôi
<Cua> chứ loa cũng tự tắt theo à?
<vubuntor182> KHi nó tắt thì loa không phát được. hi
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> vậy có thể nó nằm trong bản thân thiết lập của màn hình
<Cua> bạn vào cấu hình cho màn hình xem?
<vubuntor182> Mình có cách thiết lập sao cho ubuntu không tự tắt màn hình được không?
<Cua> mình nghĩ cái này là do bản thân màn hình
<vubuntor182> bộ khuyết đại của loa nằm trên màn hình không thế thiết lập được
<Cua> không phải là ubuntu
<vubuntor182> vì nó có chế độ lớn nhỏ trên màn hình riêng nữa mà.
<Cua> osd huh
<Cua> hiểu
<Cua> nhưng cái này nghe giống do màn hình hơn
<Cua> là do ubuntu
<n0bawk> nhớ ko nhầm thì set ko tắt màn hình đc mà nhỉ?
<Cua> set được
<Cua> nhưng đây giống tự cái màn hình nó tắt hơn
<vubuntor182> không cái màn hình tôi sài lâu rồi, nó không có chế độ tự tắt.
<vubuntor182> Lúc trước tôi sài Fedora hoặc windows nó không bị, nhưng khi chuyển sang ubuntu là bị. hihi
<Cua> ngộ hỉ
<Cua> tắt trong cái kia là được
<Cua> về lý thuyết là thế
<Cua> nhưng đây 10 phút là tắt chắc do cái khác
<vubuntor182> tôi cũng nghĩ vậy, cứ nghe nhạc chừng 2 -  3 bản là hết nghe, lại đụng chuột mới nghe tiếp. hay con chuột nó buồn.
<vubuntor182> Vậy để tôi xem lại xem, có khi nào bị phần mềm khác không.
<Cua> kỳ
<vubuntor182> tôi có cài một số phần mềm khác như Cairo-dock, Awn
<vubuntor182> nó có ảnh hưởng gì không
<Cua> không
<Cua> cái này thường set qua chế độ tự tắt riêng
<vubuntor182> xscreensaver nữa
<Cua> à
<Cua> xscreensaver có ảnh hưởng đó
<vubuntor182> vậy để tôi gỡ bỏ nó xem sao.
<vubuntor182> cám ơn nhe! không biết nó hết không, có gì nhờ tiếp. thanks!
<Cua> uh huh
<Cua> |:
<Cua> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Apple-stagniert-und-kann-sich-auf-das-iPhone-verlassen-1922664.html
<Cua> lộn
<vubuntor693> Xin chào: M cần hỏi là M có cài chương trình netbeans. làm cách nào để M chạy netbeans với quyền admin dc ạ. giúp M với
<Cua> chạy netbeans dưới quyền admin để làm gì/
<vubuntor693> tại vì mình lập trình udp socket mở port 53. nếu ko chạy quyền root thì ko mở dc port bị báo permission denied
<Cua> thế thì sudo cái chương trình viết ra
<Cua> đừng có sudo netbeans là gì
<vubuntor693> mình biết thế. nhưng vì ctrinh bị lỗi mình cần debug. nên muốn chạy netbeans để debug. còn chạy ctrinh viet ra thì ko debug dc ạ
<vubuntor693> mình thử vào command line gõ sudo netbeans nhưng ko thấy. còn phần mềm khác như wisershark thì chạy bt
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: port 53 là dns hay dhcp gì đó mà ta
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: thôi dùng root đi :3
<vubuntor693> đúng rồi. tại vì bài tập yêu cầu viết 1 chương trình giả lập DNS server nên cần sài port đó. mà port đó của hệ thống nên nếu netbeans dc chạy với quyền root thì mới mở port đó dc
<vubuntor693> mình muốn hỏi là làm sao để chạy netbeans với quyền root dc
<electr0n1> su -
<electr0n1> hehe
<_Tux_> electr0n1: có đếu mà chạy được lệnh đó
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vì pass root đã set cmn đâu
<vubuntor693> không. ý mình nói là netbeans cài vào nó ko tạo ra biến môi trường hay sao á
<electr0n1> pass root mặc định chưa set, minh mà không có quyền sudo nữa thì bó cmn tay
<vubuntor693> vì vậy khi mình đang ở user root: gõ netbeans thì ko tìm thấy netbeans
<vubuntor693> mặc dù chương trình như wisreshark thì chạy ok
<electr0n1> nếu đang ở root bạn gõ whereis netbeans xem nó có ở path không
<vubuntor693> netbeans: /etc/netbeans.clusters /etc/netbeans.conf
<vubuntor693> nó ra dòng này
<electr0n1> theo mình thì quay lại người dùng bình thường gõ whereis netbeans xem nó nằm ở đâu rồi qua root gõ đường dẫn tuyệt đối thôi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: thế bạn cài netbean như nào?
<vubuntor693> mình down về và cài bằng giao diện
<electr0n1> ơ mà path user với root đâu có khác nhau đâu :|
<electr0n1> nếu không config
<vubuntor693> làm sao để tới thư mục netbeans đã cài vào đó và chạy nó
<_Tux_> /home/xxx/porn/netbean/netbean.sh
<_Tux_> maybe
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor693> với user là 1 thì gõ /home/1/porn/  ko có thu mục porn
<electr0n1> =))
<electr0n1> của _Tux_ là porn còn của mình nó nằm ở jav :3
<vubuntor749> em chào mọi người
<vubuntor749> em mới dùng Ubuntu đc một thời gian
<vubuntor749> nay cài cái mail server cho con VPS ( dùng Ubuntu )
<vubuntor749> Postfix + Dovecot
<vubuntor749> e chạy lệnh : openssl s_client -connect smtp.sitename.com:465
<vubuntor749> từ máy khác
<vubuntor749> thì báo: connect: Connection refused connect:errno=111
<vubuntor749> e check lại iptables
<vubuntor749> thì đã thêm:
<vubuntor749>  -A INPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --dport 465 -j ACCEPT -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m state --state NEW --sport 465 -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor749> bác nào biết giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor749> :(
<vubuntor749> em cảm ơn nhiều
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: đấy là ví dụ đường dẫn
<_Tux_> móa
<_Tux_> coder trên linux
<_Tux_> mà hem hiểu chút về FHS ta
<electr0n1> vubuntor749: dài quá, sao không post lên forum cho mấy sn trả lời :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: netstat -tlupn | grep :465
<vubuntor749> dạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: đầu tiên là xem service chạy chưa đã
<_Tux_> disable iptables luôn đi
<_Tux_> rules tính sau
<vubuntor749> em chạy lệnh trên
<vubuntor749> thì chưa chạy
<vubuntor749> oác, disable luôn a bác
<vubuntor749> em đã disable firewall
<vubuntor749> chạy lệnh: openssl s_client -connect smtp.tphuy.com:465
<vubuntor749> vẫn bị connection refuse
<vubuntor749> các bác giúp e với. e đang đăng kí lại tài khoản trên diễn đàn, bắt nhớ cả username vs email trùng nhau
<vubuntor749> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor749: vậy là đã có service trên máy chủ đếu đâu
<_Tux_> mà connect
<_Tux_> :3
<vubuntor749> Em hỏi ngu, bác chửi em xin nhận
<vubuntor749> làm sao để chạy cái service đó
<vubuntor749> em cài dovecot
<vubuntor749> trong đó có hai package: dovecot-imapd, dovecot-pop3
<vubuntor749> dovecot-pop3d
<vubuntor749> http://pastebin.com/8X8WWkzD
<vubuntor749> cảm ơn các bác nhé
<vubuntor749> e google tiếp xem đc hem :)
<MiTomHaiTrung> alo
<vubuntor260> anh lam on cho em hoi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-25
<vubuntor177> alo co ai khong
<vubuntor356> cho em hoi la em moi mua may va duoc cai san ubuntu 13.04 . khi em cai dat ung dung gi do thi yeu cau password cua root .em khong biet password nay a ?
<Cua> hỏi người bán hàng
<xxx> hello moi ngoi
<xxx> có ai giúp em cái này với
<n0bawk> giúp xxx hả
<xxx> ola
<n0bawk> loa
<xxx> 2 all
<vubuntor949> Xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor949> Mình đang gặp phải vấn đề với Ubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor949> có anh chị em nào có thể giúp mình tí đc ko
<xxx> hello all
<electr0n_> đưa thẳng câu hỏi ra luôn đi, ai biết thì giúp. vòng vo làm gì :D
<vubuntor949> dạ
<jules_> co ai gap phai truong hop -> no backlights were found on your system khong? intel gma 4500mhd
<vubuntor949> máy em khởi động lên thì nó báo Die /usr/schuh/kalk.b...
<vubuntor949> ko vào đc ubuntu
<vubuntor608> Hi
<vubuntor486> nhaccuatui.com
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-26
<vubuntor329> ll
<vubuntor329> helo
<MiTomHaiTrung> Mọi nguwoif cho mình hỏi. Nếu mình muốn xuốn file trong thư mục /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ thì phải dùng lệnh gì nhỉ :)
<n0bawk> MiTomHaiTrung: sudo rm /usr/lib/....
<n0bawk> MiTomHaiTrung: nhưng cẩn thận ko tèo, xoá rồi ko chắc recover đc đâu
<n0bawk> tốt hơn là sudo mv /usr/.. ~/
<MiTomHaiTrung> Thanks n0bawk :)
<MiTomHaiTrung> Mình còn 1 vấn đề nữa. Trong topic này http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=24474
<MiTomHaiTrung> cụ thể là mình muốn mở cái file ọmni.ja để chỉnh sửa nó :D
<n0bawk> MiTomHaiTrung: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<MiTomHaiTrung> Thanks!
<MiTomHaiTrung> mở ra được nhưng ko hiện gì hết :(
<MiTomHaiTrung> cái này phải mở lên bằng RAR hoặc ZIP
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> thế thì giải nén ra sửa rồi copy lại
<MiTomHaiTrung> cái file đó nó có hình ổ khóa ko giải nén đc
<n0bawk> MiTomHaiTrung: sudo
<n0bawk> mà giải nén thfi phoải mái mà
<n0bawk> đừng extract here, mà chọn extract to ...
<n0bawk> sau đó nén lại đúng dạng rồi sudo mv ....
<tu0ng_c0ng> Kiểm tra XChat xem đã được hay chưa , sorry !
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-27
<uuuuuuuu> _Tux_: anh oi, anh chi em cach cai bo go tieng viet cho ubuntu voi duoc ko a
#ubuntu-vn 2013-07-28
<vubuntor055> tên phần mềm đưa bộ cài ubuntu lên USB là tên gì vậy bác
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-21
<tuanta1> hi mọi người
<tuanta1> cho mình hỏi xíu
<tuanta1> mình muốn reset password ubuntu
<tuanta1> pass root ấy
<redlotus> .g how to reset a root password
<SuperLuserv2> redlotus: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_reset_a_root_password
<tuanta1> sr, mình vừa afk
<tuanta1> mình có theo cách standard trên trang chủ ubuntu hướng dẫn, tuy nhiên nó báo 'give password for maintanance', vì vậy mình dùng 2 cách non-standard ở phía dưới hướng dẫn, them vào init=/bin/bash sau dòng linux ... . boot vào để change pass thì kết quả là màn hình đen thui, ko có gì, không nhấn được gì. MÌnh có reboot và thử lại vài lần, lần sau thì nó báo cannt access tty (cái này mì
<vubuntor172> mình switch qua user này, bạn nào biết hay cho mình keyword để tìm cũng được
<vubuntor781> hello cả nhà
<vubuntor781> có ai onl cho e hỏi xíu xíu cái >"<
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-22
<vubuntor494> Chào mọi người, cho mình hỏi chút, mình đang dùng ubuntu 14.04 cài cinnamon, lúc trước khi gập màn hình (close lid) thì máy mình vẫn suppend và khi mở lên thì vẫn hiện màn hình unlock bình thường, vì muốn cắm máy download nên mình vào Power Manager để tắt suppend khi close lid đi, giờ mình để lại thì nó vẫn suppend nhưng lại k switch user, mở màn lên l
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-23
<vubuntor422> minh cai ubuntu 12.04, dung tplink 727n , tim goi .deb de cai dat duoc khong
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-24
<shinus9288> chào mọi người cho e hỏi cái. Làm cách nào để mình có thể kiểm tra coi driver trong máy mình nhận đủ hết chưa khi cài ubuntu vậy?
<shinus9288> :-X
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-25
<shinus9288> alo alo có ai trực tuyến không
<TuxZombie> không có ai trực tuyến cả
<shinus9288> ặc
<shinus9288> anh cho e hỏi cái
<yiyeon> hỏi giề nói luôn và ngay
<shinus9288> mình làm cách nào để kiểm tra driver của máy có nhận đủ không vậy
<shinus9288> tại máy e cái nút wifi cho dù bật hay tắt thì nó cũng không chuyển qua màu khác hết mà chỉ hiện màu đỏ
<yiyeon> Preferences > Hardware Information
<n0bawk> quan trọng là có vào đc mạng ko?
<shinus9288> kết nối mạng vẫn đc
<shinus9288> với máy e thì 2 card mạng nên không biết có nhận cái card rời không
<vubuntor302> minh su dung kingsoft, nhung khong mail merge bi an,khong su dung duoc
<TuxZombie> vubuntor302: liên hệ Kingsoft để được giải đáp và hỗ trợ
#ubuntu-vn 2014-07-27
<vubuntor335> co ai biet cau hinh wifi ubuntu 14 ko a?
<crziter> xuantin3888: chào bạn :v
<xuantin3888> Chao ban
<xuantin3888> A B ho?
<xuantin3888> Chào các bạn,
<xuantin3888> Mình đang dùng với giao diện Lubuntu, mọi thứ đều ổn, chỉ có việc chuột hoạt động bình thường mà không thấy nó hiện ra thôi. Các bạn cho mình biết những cách có thể giải quyết nhé?
<xuantin3888> Cảm ơn nhiều!
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-21
<wingadium> wiki wiki wiki
 * wingadium khóc
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-24
<Raven27> haizz
<Raven27> sao cài wine vào mà cái .net nó vẫn điên điên vậy ta
<Raven27> :(
<Raven27> bác nào hiếp mi với
<gioans> xin chào
<CoconutCrab> xin chào
<gioans> bạn có biết phần mềm xem phim cho ubuntu khôg?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-07-26
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-25
<vubuntor593> có ai ko nhỉ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> toàn bot
<vubuntor593> -_-
<vubuntor593> bác
<vubuntor593> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor593> về cái dịch ngược ở trên ubuntu
<vubuntor593> em muốn dịch ngược 1 file .bin
<vubuntor593> ra các tệp tin gốc của nó
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu biến bánh mì thành bột mì và nước?
<vubuntor593> đúng rồi ạ
<vubuntor593> theo như em tìm hiểu thì dùng fmk hoặc binwalk
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor593: làm được hả
<vubuntor593> làm được hả tức là sao ạ?
<MrTuxHdb> thế ra sông Tô Lịch hay kênh thị nghè biến nước sông thành nước sạch như ngày xưa đi :D
<vubuntor593> tức là bác ko biết?
<MrTuxHdb> vụ extract binary firmware
<MrTuxHdb> nó là cắt từng phần của cái file binary ra thôi
<vubuntor593> dạ
<MrTuxHdb> chứ còn dịch ngược là cái khác
<WeirdCrab> dịch ngược thì dùng cái IDA ấy
<MrTuxHdb> nhầm lẫn khái niệm rồi
<vubuntor593> à à
<vubuntor593> chết
<vubuntor593> nhầm lẫn
<vubuntor593> dịch ngược là giai đoạn sau
<vubuntor593> :(
<MrTuxHdb> mà binwalk là vài định dạng thông dụng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nhiều cái còn chưa lên sách :v
<vubuntor593> :v
<MrTuxHdb> btw, Google nó release cái bindiff plugin cho IDA free thì phải
<vubuntor593> bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor593> cách cắt từng phần file bin ra như nào ạ
<vubuntor021> cái xác minh toàn bị mất câu hỏi -_-
<vubuntor021> mãi mới vào được chat
<vubuntor021> alo :(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor021: tùy định dạng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> binwalk nó có vài thuật toán để xác định một số định dạng
<vubuntor021> em chưa hiểu lắm ạ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor021: 1 file binary có 100 byte đi
<MrTuxHdb> 1 byte đầu tiên
<MrTuxHdb> quy định cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> 3 byte sau là cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu kiểu vậy
<vubuntor021> em đưa ra vấn đề đang thắc mắc luôn bác nhé
<vubuntor021> em down 1 firmware của 1 router từ trên mạng về
<WeirdCrab> dùng IDA mà bửa ra
<WeirdCrab> thường thì firmware nó sẽ là 1 file nén
<WeirdCrab> hoặc 1 cái ảnh của file system
<WeirdCrab> giải nén ra , tìm file executable rồi vọc thôi
<MrTuxHdb> binwalk phát thử phát là biết
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn éo
<MrTuxHdb> nó định nhét hàng vào rồi đi lừa người ta kìa
<WeirdCrab> chủ yếu nó là file ELF thôi mà
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-26
<Guest9470> nice
<Guest9470> chào mọi người
<Guest9470> em mới gia nhập ^^
<Guest9470> có anh nào đang onl ko ạ, em hỏi về Skype
#ubuntu-vn 2016-07-27
<vubuntor784> Xin chào mọi người. các bạn cho mình hỏi là mình vừa mới dùng Ubuntu và vừa cài Ubuntu 16.06.1. mình gõ lệnh Sudo nhưng dù đã nhập đúng Pass đăng nhập rồi mà Sudo vẫn báo Sai. Xin hoi bây giờ mình phải làm như thế nào. Và cách cài gõ tiếng việt cho Ubuntu ? Xin cảm ơn mọi người.
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-24
<gtmits> xin chào
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-25
<MarvTux> toàn gương mặt thân quen ko :))
<nobawk> thì?
<MarvTux> vui thôi có gì đâu kk :)))
#ubuntu-vn 2017-07-30
<CoconutCrab> http://dantri.com.vn/giao-duc-khuyen-hoc/bat-ngo-kinh-phi-nghien-cuu-khoa-hoc-cua-cac-truong-dai-hoc-viet-nam-20170730094531275.htm
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: có thực trạng là có bọn muốn tiêu mà ko tiêu được, còn bọn ko có tiền tiêu thì vẫn ko có tiền :))
<CoconutCrab> ồ post nhầm bên này hả
<CoconutCrab> http://www.scmp.com/week-asia/business/article/2104149/vietnams-tale-two-metros-one-built-japanese-and-other-chinese
<CoconutCrab> ops
